# CLOMID 2WW 2007 ...



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

CLOMID GIRLS 2WW

MAY TESTERS

SHOOTING STAR 1st  
WOULDLOVEABABYCAT 16th 
BONNY40 (FI) 18th 
DAKOTA 27th 

JUNE TESTERS

VIKING GIRL 13th 
KELLIxxx 14th 
ANDI1975 20th 
CRAZY FI 21st 
MAX_8579 28th


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Suzie,

Can you add me for testing on 17th

Thanks
Binty


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

everyone, lets hope 2007 makes our dreams come true xxx


----------



## Toofa (Oct 29, 2004)

Hi Guys, am on my 2ww and will be testing on 19th.  was really convinced last month that it had worked so finding this cycle a real struggle but hey....!!  only got one follicle but it was 28mm which is the largest I've ever had, the max being 19??  not sure if that actually makes any difference!!  oh well good luck to you all and lets hope we all get 2007 off to a great start!


All the best,    

Toofa x


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Toofa - Great news about your Follie chick, fingers crossed it produced some good eggs!! 

Good luck Jan testers too, i feel it's going to be a great year   

This 2ww is going soooo slow i have to say, i think because it was busy over Christmas and at the turn of 2007 there was lots going on it didn't have time to stop and think, but all i now seem to think about is how long I've got til test day   
I'm also in a quandary about when to take my last month of clomid as i have a few events planned that will probably clash with iui treatment so it looks like i will need to sit down with dh (two heads better than one) and work it all out..... i totally forgot when saying yes to these event that i might have baby making commitments, how   when its usually on my mind 24/7   

Lots of luck ladies

Sam xx


----------



## susamwalker2002 (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi everyone, 

I'm quite new on here and have just come across this!

I'm on my second month of clomid now currently day 19, last month was 33 day cycle,  so by going by last month test date should be the 21st        

Suzie, please add me to the list too!

  to all on the 2ww

Susan xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Suzie...can you change my test date hun, it was the 7th not 17th.

 for me girls   Not too upset though. Knew it wouldn't be a positive this cycle. New Year, fresh start!

xxx


----------



## Toofa (Oct 29, 2004)

ah, sorry Kerry to hear your news but sometimes you just know, its horrid but its true.  here's to the next try my dear!

Sam thanks!!  how exciting...well obviously I'm not excited and being reserved as to not get myself wound up YER RIGHT!!  you'd think this being cycle 10 I'd know not to but i just can't help it.  any twinge i think ooh whats that?good?bad?  OH MY GOD I HATE THE 2WW its such a nightmare!!!!!

Anyway, i promise i am stable!!!!!!!  hehe....fingers are firmly crossed for you all....

p/s does anyone know if the size of the follicle makes any difference?  or am i just clutching at straws!!!hehe xx

Welcome Susan, I'm pretty new to this too (well this time round!!)  all the best x


----------



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi All,

Olive - can you add me to this list? I have just started my first clomid cycle (see my Big Brother diary!!) and will be due to test on 4th Feb (29 day cycle usually).

Good luck to everyone!! 

Karen x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

list updated


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Suzie. For what it's worth, please could you put me down for testing on Wednesday 17th?

Thank you

Rosie. xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Still no   for me, might test again to be sure.

xxx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

KerryB fingers crossed for you chick  

Sam xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks sweetie


----------



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

hi, could you out me down for testing on the 12th feb (34 day cycle) thanksxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

List updated  

 to all

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

suzie - af got me last night after spotting since monday   I am starting IUI next but will still be around on this board if its OK with you?

How is your 11 yr old chap?


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi sarah

So sorry af got you hun  

I am starting IUI also in next couple of months hopefully so we can be buddies 

Of course you can stay around , we wouldnt have it any other way !!

love
suzie xx

K is doing ok thanks! going to be a long road but we will get there


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

AF got me last night!   This was my first cycle of clomid. At least I did ovulate so hopefully next month will be positive.

Take care 

Andi


----------



## Toofa (Oct 29, 2004)

Andi and Sarah, soz guys, all the best for the next cycle!! 

I've decided not to test this time, if AF gets me then it does and then if i haven't come on by 24th Jan (our wedding anniversary) i will be 5 days late and I'll do a test.  fingers crossed, this is my last cycle before they want to start investigating again so lap and dye etc....fingers crossed for us all!!!! 

Toofa x


----------



## Mazza J (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi guys,
I am currently on my 2ww.  I will be testing on 25th January.  I am kind of hopeful this time round as its the first time (because of Lap Op) that ive had a follicle big enough 24mm!.
Its so hard to not think about getting pregnant and get excited but i know i shouldnt.

Toofa - i see you are fom Ipswich, me too!!.  Are you at the fertility clinic at Ipswich hospital?, under Dr Boto?.  Would be great to hear what you think about the clinic!.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

big hugs to those who got the dreaded AF

 to everyone on the 2ww

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Can you add me too for the 25th GOOD LUCK EVERYONE X


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi all 

 to those of you who had the dreaded   turn up over the past wk, damn her   i say...!!

It's a no show for me at the minute but feel she is just around the corner and hate this knicker watch business. I'm determined not to spend my money just yet on a test kit as every time i have tested in the past the witch has turned up about an hr after   

Hope you are all OK and good luck for those testing over the next couple of weeks

Sam xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

good luck and positive vibes to those waiting to test.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Still no  and forgot to test this morning as I was running late! Will do it tomorrow. You just know she'll arrive today/tonight now, or straight after I get another   !!!

Good luck to those waiting to test  

xx

PS. Suzie excellent news about the IUI hun


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

List updated 

 to all

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry           

Suzie - good news about the IUI. How exciting!  Glad your chap is ok too


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. It's BFN again for me this time as AF got me yesterday. Onward and upward to cycle 8!   Ever feel a bit fed up of feeling like groundhog day (well, groundhog cycle)?

Rosie. xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Rosie - so sorry the witch got you   

Kerry -                 

Suzie - good luck with the IUI    

Jane xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sorry Rosie   Best of luck for cycle number 8 hun      xxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks girls. DH bought me a fertility statue so let's hope a bit of voodoo does the trick!

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Toofa (Oct 29, 2004)

Rosie, unlucky chick, have a rub of the fertility statue for next time!!!  

I'm still waiting- test day 19th gonna hold off though, getting fed up of that 1 hr later AF arrives thing like you Kerry!!  

anyway sending you all loads of positive     for next 2weeks.

Toofa x


----------



## Toofa (Oct 29, 2004)

Toofa again, it seems to have gone quiet on this thread, how are you all doing??  test day was today no AF yet, will test in morning!

take care all


----------



## vicster (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi everyone,
Can you put me down for testing on the 23rd Jan
Thank you!
Good luck to everyone!
Vicster


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Suzie

I got my   yesterday still can't believe it keep looking at the test again and again to make sure.

Thanks to everyone sending     

I'm sending loads to everyone still waiting to test        

Binty


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Binty -Bet you can't stop grinning, it must be a fab feeling even if you can't quite believe it  

Well guy's AF is now in full swing so pill popping starts for me tonight   Last month on the clomid, a month au naturalle then IUI mid March   . Can't believe how quick the last 6 months have gone, i just really hope we get a better outcome from the iui than clomid.....

 Rosie sorry to hear the witch turned up for you too, lol with the fertility statue!! 

Any news Toofa, have you tested yet??    

KerryB - Any news yet for you??

Take care folks

Sam xx


----------



## Toofa (Oct 29, 2004)

stil no af can't believe it, gonna test in morning, just so worried it'll say negative.....am now 2days late so thats quite exciting....

Sammylou, i fell on my last cycle last time, i felt that because the clinic had arranged my next step i thought they thought it wouldn't work so didn't even worry or test and then when period didn't come i couldn't believe it!!!! so all the best for your last attempt.  this is my last too but don't know what they will do with me if this doesn't work,  hopefully they will just continue me with clomid after a little break...i'm sure weight and diet will come into it thouhg .  

anyway all the best to you all....and congrats again to another !!!there's hope for us all!!!!!


----------



## Toofa (Oct 29, 2004)

just did a test a got a      ?  still no period though will wait 3 more days to see if A/F comes and then if it doesn't I'll test on Wednesday again....is it quite likely to stay Negative??  I've never really had this before I've always come on quite regular on clomid - other than when i was preg!!!

thanks for all your support and lets hope it'll be a positive in a few days!!!!

Toofa x


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

BFN for me this month, AF arrived this morning so didn't even get a chance to test (feel robbed!)Please put me down for testing on the 17th February please, maybe February will be my month!
Good luck to all the other ladies.   
Wendy
XX


----------



## Toofa (Oct 29, 2004)

unlucky wendycat, sorry to hear your BFN but just think it saved you from having to pay out for one!!  good luck for February my dear!! 

Toofa x


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Unfortunatly i had already bought them in preparation, now I have 4 of the little buggers taunting me from my bedside table!


----------



## AngelMoon (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi there please could I be added for 9th February  

Ros
x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Binty.. So Happy for you can see your grin from here!!  Wendycat hope Feb is the month for you hun..

I felt a bit queasy when cooking today but wondering if it is all in my head .. it can play such tricks on you..thursday can't come soon enough..I keep having to stop myself ripping open the tests and testing now..but know that it will be too early..and will only be disappointed if negative....so determined to wait!! Big Hugs to all of you out there who want it sooooo much x

Cat x


----------



## Toofa (Oct 29, 2004)

Well I can save the money for a test as my AF arrived this pm....I'm pretty gutted but there you go!   I'm gonna lay low for a bit, got a hospital appointment in 6 weeks to discuss next steps then I'm sure I'll be back.  gonna try and have some time off baby thoughts.  thank you all so much for all your    and all the laughs ....speak soon!

big     to you all


----------



## Nancy2015 (Dec 2, 2004)

Aww Toofa sorry to here of your bfn 

I keep reading your posts... seem to remember you as your lil one is only a few days older than my lil one!! Can I ask you one question please.... I notice u have PCOS, was your cycle regular at all before clomid or has clomid sorted it out?

Good luck

Dawn xx


----------



## bambii9 (Jan 5, 2007)

I test on the 30th, can you add me for luck xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

everyone xxx


----------



## Ruth1 (Jan 17, 2007)

Put me down for 31st Jan - I have been feeling very positive since starting reading and chatting here.


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

Can you put me down for 11th of Feb please! I really hope it's positive I feel really down! 

Andi


----------



## Mazza J (Jan 10, 2007)

Toofa - i'm sorry to hear BFN  , my thoughts are with you.
I test tomorrow and must say i am terrified  .  It's the first lot of chlomid ive had that produced a follicle and so ovulated - so really the first proper chance i have of getting pregnant.
I've been having lots of aches and pains down below - don't know if that means im pregnant or getting my period (i have very irregular periods).
I guess ill find out tomorrow....


----------



## Mazza J (Jan 10, 2007)

Ok guys - i am freaking OUT big time.  I was lying in bed and was thinking about my test today so got up and did it.
Well the dot in the pregnant window is there BUT faint.  Now it says in the booklet even if the dot in faint you're still pregnant?!!
I don't want to hope that i am, so i think i'm going to go and spend my months wages on pregnancy tests today  .
It also says fertility drugs can effect the result - so is this just my chlomid having a laugh?

Do you think i should wait another day to test just incase (although i don't know how i manage that)....

HELP ME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AngelMoon (Dec 1, 2006)

Please could I be added for Feb 9th?!!  

Ros
x


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

Olive- sorry to mess you around, i forgot to mention my test day changed to tomorrow(26th), as i ov'd earlier this month! Thank you!


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

Sorry to mess you around olive, but   just quietly crept up on me so can you amend me


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Mazza
Not being a nurse/GP I cant be sure, but I'd say your wish has come true!   A similar thing happened to me twice!! First time I just presumed it was a negative and spent the next week crying then thought I should try again as there was no AF. I now have a wonderful 2year old boy. Second time I was more prepared and tested a couple of times a day for the next few days - watching the line get stronger each time. My GP said that the cause was probably a late implantation not the drugs (both times). Unfortunately I lost that baby but will be testing again on 1st Feb so fingers crossed for this one.
I'll be thinking of you
Barb
x


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

ooh mazza sounds so promising!!! you know what they say 'a line is a line however feint' or dot in your case!  i would run out and get a clear blue digital and do it with first morning wee just so that you can see PREGNANT written on the screen!!!


----------



## Mazza J (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks guys.
I have done another test and it was a strong positive so i think ive got BFP!.
I have bought a digital test and i will do it tomorrow morning so hopefully all will be well.

Cant quite believe it


----------



## Nancy2015 (Dec 2, 2004)

sorry to hear bubbles    

Congrats Mazza, fantastic news!!!!    

Can I be put down for testing on 1st please. Puts me on my 2ww as from today


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Tested today and got a BFN ..but have no sign of a period..its wierd cos I feel a bit numb .. I just can't imagine ever seeing a positive pregnancy test 

..I was amazed when they said I had produced a perfect follicle..sometimes it is hard to see your dream coming true..but I know I should be grateful as only my third cycle of treatment although have been trying for many years..and so many of you have been through so much more on here.

I guess it is only natural to feel down ..hey we should all have shares in pregnancy testing companies ..as you always have to do a few just to make sure !! a bit unsure what I should do now .. do I test again in a few days if no period..I have read that your period should arrive within 14-16 days of when you are supposed to ovulate..no matter how long your cycle ..so as they said I was about to ovulate at any time two weeks ago last wed pm ..then I should have got my period by now and it is probably just going to be a wierd pcos cycle as usual ..I have been given some medication to make me have a period but presumably I have to rule pregnancy out for a few days before taking it? it is all so confusing .. 

I work with families that have problems... why is it that people who don't care for their children and treat them so cruely get to have them so easily...yet there are so many of us on here who would love and cherish a child so much and yet it is so so hard to achieve our dream.   Sorry I should not depress everyone.. just feeel like   but can't as just numb.. .my cat has become my little buddy tonight and seems to know that things are not quite right and keeps cuddling up to me bless him..   anyway I must stop rambling and try and go away and become more positive .. big hugs to everyone who has tested this week ..whatever the outcome Cat x Any advice on what to do next would be good x


----------



## AngelMoon (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks so much Olive!


----------



## edel1981 (Nov 13, 2006)

Can you put me in for testing Monday 29th Jan thats if the   doesnt get me before then will keep u posted.


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

hi edel1981- not seen you on this board before so welcome! If your name holds your date of birth then we are the same age, and have been trying for the same amount of time. I am also on clomid, for another 4 months. Good luck hun x


----------



## edel1981 (Nov 13, 2006)

hello bubbleious thanks for welcoming me    Yes its my first time on this board but have been looking around the site for a while and have been on the endo board just thought id join in this one im due af today but im gona wait till the end of the weekend to test knowing my luck the    will come before then  but im trying to stay     Sorry to see ur    hopefully it will be a    next month for u    
My age is the same and i have been trying for the same amount of time as yourself it is hard but we have to keep going we are still only young  and we will get our turn at motherhood so stay


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

AF arrived tonight.. so guess need to write this month off as the unlucky one and get more positive vibes going for next month..maybe having my car stolen will be positive as I will have to walk everywhere and will get fitter !!

Good Luck to everyone else testing 

Olive can you mark me on the board as a negative ..Many thanks Cat ..


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

Cat- so sorry to hear af got you   she got me too three days ago   And i must have missed your post about having your car stolen- how awful! Try not to get to down hun, and try and see the positives in the future rather than the negatives in the past   x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks Bubbles..    I will stay positive .. PMA 'I will get there one day'..I have my eldest god-daughter with me this weekend and we are having a lovely chill out time together  ..I am lucky enough to have 4 wonderful godchildren from 2-13yrs old so I have a lot to be grateful for..they have brought me lots of happiness over the years. So I am a couple of days behind you then for the next round .. so I will keep an eye out for how you are getting on.. and wish you lots of   and I will keep the positive vibes going for all of us    Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Can you put me down for testing on the 26th Feb.. Many thanks Cat


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

list updated 

xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks Olive ..and thanks all you great supportive people out there who let me have a moan.. I have regained my positivity again hurray   .. here goes for another cycle.      everyone ... Cat


----------



## susamwalker2002 (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi just to update,  for me, cycle was a bit longer than expected 41 days!

I'll post again when I know what my next test date will be.

Going up to 100mg this time I think (still have to check)

Susan xxx


----------



## edel1981 (Nov 13, 2006)

Well the   got me sunday nite so thats it for me this month. Think im gona give clomid a miss this month cos i had been getting very bad anxiety attacks on them maybe its just me going mad    back in hospital 13th Feb so will say to consultant but this month im gona try naturally i have my ovulation sticks and gona try taking temp in the morning and try have    every 2nd day after my af stop until i have to test. So please god this will be my month for   
Good luck girls for this month  sending you all some     and stay


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks Edel for the positive vibes   you sent everyone..sorry to hear the   arrived.. and good luck with your next cycle  ..


----------



## Ruth1 (Jan 17, 2007)

Got my AF bang on time - next test will be 27th Feb - feel crappy but hey I am going to go and have anice glass of red wine - thanks ruth


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Sorry to hear the   has arrived Ruth ..sounds like a good way of dealing with it though hitting the red wine   You are a day behind me for next month so fingers crossed for then and              coming your way Cat x


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi ladies

Sorry i haven't sent any personals, i just wish there was more time in the day sometimes  

Sorry to hear AF caught up with some of you    for next month and   to all those still waiting for AF

Take care

Sam xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi. Wow, it's great to see those 2 BFPs flashing on the first page isn't it? Let's hope it's a sign of things to come!

Sorry to all those whose AF turned up and good luck to all those still to test.  

Suzie, please could you put me down for testing on 16th February? 

Thank you.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi girls, 
I've just taken my first 50mg tablet of clomid today and was wondering if it is ok to join you on this thread to try and keep sane.  
Good luck to all clomid girls  
Sukie x


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi sukie and welcome to the thread. 

I'm sure we'll all make you feel at home here, lovely bunch of girls this lot, but SANE?!   We lost the meaning of the word somewhere in the midst of the first packet of idiot pills    

Am sorry cannot promise anything like keeping you sane, but you will have someone to laugh with, cry with, rant at, share with, hug with for as long as you wish to stay. 

So welcome! x


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks bubbles  How are you doing? You haven't round the ttw natural thread much. Don't think I'm that sane really anyway! 
Sukie


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

No i haven't posted anywhere much this last few days   I started a new job on monday after working for myself for two years(being a bit lazy) so it has hit me! I haven't got the internet access atwork either so am struggling to catch up with everyone and feel a bit 'out of it' with the amount of posts that go on every day - talk about waffling for england


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

That is me I have waffleitis ..it makes me cringe everytime I see my name as last post as I think god they will be sick of me waffling on!! ha ha ..and yes sane   errr maybe not ! 

Cat


----------



## susamwalker2002 (Nov 27, 2006)

Is it too early for you to put me down for testing on the 3rd March?

I'm up to 100mg this time, so really really really hope it does the trick.

Sending lots of babydust to everyone,

     

Thanks,

Susan xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Good luck Susan .. that is when things started happening for me on 100mg..so fingers crossed for you       

     

I might even invent a silly follicle dance for everyone.. I am in an office on my own so no-one will know lol..  hey these tablets do make you a bit


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

susamwalker2002 said:


> Is it too early for you to put me down for testing on the 3rd March?
> 
> Susan xxx


Never too early to put testers on the list 

 to all

x


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

Hello everyone!

Olive can you put me down for testing on the 25th please! am already excited i have THREE dominant follies in there!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

Bubbles That great that you've got three follies  what mg are you on?
I'm sure that you'll be back in the swing of the work in no time x 

Suzie would you please put me down for testing for the 9th March. Thank you x


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

I am on 100mg, but she said she is happy at the moment to let me continue, she said they would normally be a bit worried and tell be to abandon cycle but as we have male factor too she let me be


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

List updated 

 to all

x


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

Heres a dance for all of our follies!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I love the dance hun .. I might just join in ..get those follicles going for tomorrow's scan ..  
            

     

Get those follicles growing ...get those follicles growing .. into perfect little follicles ... 

Cat x


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hiya all

Suzie please put me down for the 12th February.

              to all and
         

love Olive 22XX


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

List updated 

xx


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

AF got me today!  Can you put me down for testing March 11th? Thank you!


Andi


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Sorry to hear the old     got you hun ... thinking of you and sending you lots and lots of pos vibes                           

and hugs                     
Cat x


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi girls
Matchbox sorry you got your AF 

Loving all the dances! Here's some more postive vibes for us all                     
Sukie x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Yes I feel in need of positive vibes so going to do another dance ..
                                    
                 

and a dash of      
Good luck everyone x Cat


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

Cat you are a much better dancer than me 
CLC_Girly and Olive22 Did you test today hope it was a    
Good luck to everyone else xx
Sukie


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ha ha .. I lurve to dance ...           
... thats me on a clomid week !  

Pos vibes all round                                      
Cat x


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Wahoooo ladies i'm lovin the dancin....!!! Is it to late to join in?? If not here's some boogying just in case  

                                               

and some       for all those lovely FF waiting for the dreaded AF

Sam xx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi Sukie and all

I haven't tested and no  . I'm not sure whether to test or not? I'm going on last month to guess testing date which was a 25 day cycle  I don't know if this one is just longer and the   is playing with my mind!
I'm trying SO hard to be chilled  , I don't want to build myself up but then people say positive things happen to positive people (people not ttc!) 
God isn't ttc such a nightmare. Any advice welcome

Thanks for asking Sukie, means alot 

Oh thought I'd join the dance
                
and lots of        to all 
Olive 22 XXX


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

We lurve to dance ..               
              

          
           

                          

     
            
May we all get to dance the BFP dance... Cat x


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi Olive What the longest your Af is they say to base the testing on then, good luck hun and we are here for you   

Cat, your just showing off now!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Yeah I know   its the drugs they are sending me     Cat x


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Ladieeeees,

Not been on the 2ww board for ages think it was when I was waiting for my BFP back in October, so sorry I have been away so long.  Am on CD24 now and AF due on Saturday the 17th Feb. Please can you add me to the board even though I won't test on that date if AF doesn't arrive I am gonna drag it out a bit. 

Heres keeping my fingers crossed for us all and a litlle dance just to join in

     
               
       
        

Mrs Hopeful xxxxxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. I'm a new moderator on the (Clomid) block, so Mrs Hopeful I've updated you on the list. Hope I've done it right!  

Good luck to anyone yet to test  , and   to those whose AF got them.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi Mrs Hopeful Let hope it's a    

Hi Rosie Good luck in your new job  

Cat don't use the drugs as an excuse  

Olive have you decided when to test?

Sukie


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

hi sukie and all

still no   and no signs of it. haven't tested yet, i'm normally 29 days so will wait til then. heres hoping    

   to you all

olive22XXX


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

Good luck Hun x


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Rosie

Congrat's on your new job   Can you put me down for testing on the 19th please

Sam xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Thank you girls.  

Good luck for testing Olive.  

Sammylou2, I've updated you on the list - good luck.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

It is the drugs honest     I was normal before    Cat x


----------



## vicster (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey dancing clomid chicks   

Can you put me down for testing on the 21st please.

I don't hold much hope though cos feel like my ovaries are about to explode and that  is about to get me any minute!!! 

Good luck everyone



Vicster


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Good luck Vicster         
Good luck everyone         
Cat x


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2007)

Vicster Hope that you get a   

Cat how are you doing?

Hi and good luck and bubbles to everyone    
Sukie


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. 

Vicster, I've updated you on the list. Good luck!  

Well, although I started spotting on Monday for 2 days, it stopped on Tuesday evening, and I'm due to test tomorrow but don't know what to do   I only have 1 test left and don't want to waste it as I know it's BFN - so to test or not to test - that is the question? What do you think girls?

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Well I decided to do the test this morning and as expected it was BFN. Still no AF though, so I won't remove myself from the list until   rears her ugly head, which I expect will be late today.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi Rosie - can you put me down for a BFN on 4th Feb..... next testing date is 12th March...

Karen x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Karen. I've updated you on the list. Sorry for your BFN   Good luck for March.       

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks Rosie!

When is the next Liverpool Girl's meet-up? I will try and make it this time!

Karen


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Rosie, Sorry to hear about your BFN, sending you lots of           for a BFP soon......!!

Good luck Vicster    

Viking girl good luck for March ttc, everything is crossed for you too (apart form my legs of course   )

Think I'm gonna test a couple of days early this month ladies. Have a big boozy night planned for tomorrow night with the girls... i know it's naughty and don't send the   round it's just i haven't let my hair down properly for ages and IF i were pregnant after all this time i would never forgive myself for drowning my little bean in "sex on the beach" cocktails   
Will test tomorrow so I'll try and keep you posted!!

Good luck every one 

Sam xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Karen. The next meet up is on Saturday 24th March, so hope you can make it?

Thanks Sammylou. I feel really guilty now as I've been drinking the last 2 nights!   I knew I was BFN though - if I'd felt the least bit BFP I wouldn't have.   Good luck for testing.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hey Rosie 

Don't feel guilty chick, i think like many of us you just know when it's not a successful month and you have to ask yourself how many more years do you go on worrying about never having a decent drink or even things like drinking too much blinking coffee    Believe me i'm no      

Sam xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

That's true Sam. I would have gone   by now if I'd stayed off the booze the last few years whilst TTC!  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ahhh sorry to hear about your BFN's girls..     I am getting so impatient for next week to arrive to find out if mine will be another BFN - I am suffering a bit with the old constipation sorry for tmi !! and still bloated everywhere..stomach, (wonder if the maltesers from last week are in there still   ) bust and getting twinges every now and then ..but nothing else to report - not had sore (.) (.) unlike last month..but can't remember if I just got that in my last week ..so may still get that .. its crazy how much you analyse every feeling ..but I am determined not to get my hopes up too high this time as it really hit me when AF appeared last time. I put a deposit down on my new old banger today ..(It is not worth me getting a nice new shiny car as much as I would like one  as I keep having my car broken into to/damaged/or stolen ! but this one will get be from a-b and plenty of room for stuff in it - very important when shopping !! nice big boot   ) so pick it up on the 26th ..a couple of days after testing..so fingers crossed it will be two bits of good news.. wishing you all lots of                         
and       

and       for your next cycles... Cat x


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

Rosie hope the A/f stays away and turns into a BFP  

Good luck for next week Cat, what type of car are you getting?


Good luck for testing Sammyloo  

How are you getting on Olive?

Lots of luck to everyone 
       

love Sukie


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks Sukie. I got a BFP this morning, but I really can't believe it. I'm going to test again in the morning.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Rosie    just shows the first result is not always accurate..wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy. 
Cat x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Thank you Cat. I'm just hoping it doesn't disappear before I test again in the morning. I won't update the 2WW or Clomid BFPs/ Bubbs & Angels threads until I have another +ive test. I must try and think   I want to be happy but am too scared to be at the moment.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I did look to see if you had updated the board but can understand why you havn't I would feel exactly the same ... there is no reason why you shouldn't go on to having a beautiful bouncing baby hun so try to stay              ..I think I would be a mixture of a grinning all the time and in tears for the sheer emotional shock. 

Just take it easy and pamper yourself hun and we will all keep our fingers crossed for you.        

Sukie.. It is a Citroen ..(white yuk!) but it will be soooo nice to be mobile ..and hey you don't have to look at the colour from the inside do you   
Cat x


----------



## gibbens (Dec 29, 2006)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi ladies, 

I have currently had my first cycle of clomid and am now on CD 35 on Thursday i had very sore breasts and had the doctors booked anyways to get blood results. Did a pregnancy test which brought up a faint line but it was very faint. Went to see the doctor and oh my god she did a test and confirmed i was preganant. Still cannot quite believe did another test this morning as still has not sunk in but the line is strong now so it must be true . I have another follow up next thursday and then i will be having a heartbeat scan the following week. 

Still cannot believe it after one month it seemed almost impossible but it must be true


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

Rosie Well done on the      , I'm soo happy for you xx

Gibbens Congrats to you too  

Cat I used to have a red saxo, anyway don't worry about the white as it's what is inside that counts


----------



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

Rosie.

WOW THAT IS GREAT...     

CONGRATULATIONS HUN TO YOU AND DH!!!!!

did you have any symptoms? What Cd are you?

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

thanks Sukie I can't wait now .. at least when Clomid makes me windy   .. I won't be embarrased at the bus stop! I can just open the sun roof! and blow on by     ..never had such a problem before!

I am getting impatient now .. and looking out for any sign of being preggars..apart from the constipation, bloating, wind, bit of dizziness, and headache ! I swear my (.) (.) are bigger .. they are big anyway but blimey they seem to be taking over my body!   they are not remotely sore yet tho which they were in my bfn cycle   so not sure what that means!
Cat x


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

Cat Signs are so random anyway!!! Just stay positive    . I'm jealous as I hardly have any boobs at all! 
Sukie


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks for the sticky vibes   .. You can have some of mine if you like    they were 38e before so goodness knows what they will be now ! so more than enough to go round lol   Cat x


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks I've 34a   
Sukie


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

At least you don't have to roll them up and try and flatten them with a rolling pin to get a t-shirt on   ..never had any complaints tho  
Cat x


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Hey this place keeps me sane all this   is sooo good for the soul. 
Cat x


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

I agree.. Now that Rosie Started the ball rolling lets all keep it up


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Yeah         
           
                
Good Luck Everyone Cat x


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Hey that is wicked Sukie you are the dance queen where do you get so many lovely characters from..I love the elephants I have a thing about elephants and have loads!   ...made me smile after a very sleepless night again    but               

I have been looking at my dates and consultant said he thought I was about to ovulate on day 12 .. but there is no guarantee that I did as no scans or blood tests or anything.. but if I did then in theory I could be due AF from this wed as that is 14 days.. maybe I will just wait til friday and if the   doesn't arrive then will test then. Still no sore (.)(.) which I had last cycle really bad .. 

Just noticed someone has blown me some bubbles ..   thank you that is soo sweet.. everything is making me cry so think   must be due ..        

Cat x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. Thanks for your lovely messages. I tested again this morning (twice  ) and the first in the early hours was quite a weak +ive and the second this morning was a strong +ive. SO I'm feeling a bit less worried today, although I still have virtually no symptoms - no sore boobs, not really feeling sick any more or anything (only thing I do feel is like my pelvic floor muscles are tensing in a weird way) - so am worried the BFP may not last. I'm going to the docs tomorrow (if I get another BFP when I test tomorrow) and think I'll ask if they will do a blood test to see if my levels are any good.

We've only told my mum and DH's mum and asked them not to tell anyone else. I'm going to have to tell my sister today though as we're booked in for a wine tasting day in London at the beginning of March, so of course I won't be able to do that all being well.  

I'll keep you posted.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

Rosie Good luck at the doctors x

Cat Glad that it made you smile  Sorry that you had a sleepless night and are feeling emotional  (maybe your emotional because your pregnant)  The extra smiles come when you sign up to be a VIP member x Heres a few more    
Sukie


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

WOW Rosie only just managed to get on the laptop and look at what Ive missed, BIG Congratulations matey what great news....!!!!  It certainly blows my theory out of the window re "just knowing" if your pregnant or not    

Gibbens Congrat's to you too chick!!   

I tested Sat morning and got a BFN and have started spotting today so think the witch is on her way   
Had a great evening last night up until finding out DH, his brother and a friend were beaten up in an unprovoked attack by a group of men whilst out too, Rob's brother was assaulted to the ground first, Rob went to help him and got booted and punched in the head in the process   
Luckily he is OK although is currently doing a good impression of "Hermon Monster" due to bruising and swelling and as you can imagine his pride has taken a bashing...... It seems they were just in the wrong place at the wrong time and there is little the Police will be able to do due to lack of CCTV in the particular area where it happened (where's big brother when you need it)   

Anyway had better get going and tend to my injured soldier, take care folks 

Sam xx


----------



## vicster (Dec 16, 2006)

Aww matey, that's terrible.  Nasty, horrible thugs!!
Am glad he's ok.  Sorry to hear the witch is on her way.

Look after each other

Love 
Vicster xx


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all,
You can take me off the Feb list, AF arrived today , please put me down for testing on the 17th March  
Good luck to all who have still to test!
Heres my lucky dance (not very lucky for me!!!)


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Wendycat ..sorry to hear the   arrived    ...hoping the next cycle will be your lucky one hun                

Sam ..sorry to hear about hubby and his brother typical isn't it cctv everywhere but where you need it! I saw my neighbour have his head stamped on about 12 times and the police did nothing despite the fact that there were several witnesses..they said because he had a previous head injury he would not have made a good witness.. but surely with so many other witnesses it should have gone to court anyway!! it makes me so cross  
Cat x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. 

Thanks Sukie. He didn't do a blood test and just said if it's going to happen it's going to happen, which I know is right. I've got to take a urine sample in next week and if it's still positive then go back and see him at the end of the week. Made a right idiot of myself though and burst out crying in there, and because I'd said I had no symptoms he said there you go, there's one.   Very embarrassing though!   Just have to try and chill and be patient now. 

Thank you Sam. I'm still in shock!   Hey, it's not over until AF shows. I thought the same as you when I was spotting, then got a BFN on test day so you never know  . Sorry to hear about your DH and his brother and friend, that's terrible. You could always have a theme night and dress up as Morticia for him?   Ah, we shouldn't laugh the poor love. Hope he gets better soon and they get the   who did it. I was attacked 2 and a half years ago and even though the police arrested him, they let him go. They are less than useless. I ended up making a complaint to the police and they admitted he was wrong and put it on his records, but that was it for handling the case wrongly and the guy getting away without any punishment.

Oh Wendycat  , really sorry AF got you. Wishing you lots of     for next cycle. I've updated the list.  

Hi to everyone else  . 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks girls,
  Trying to be positive for next month but can feel my hope floating away. Dont feel like it will ever be my turn. Dont feel like I can face this awful crash at the end of the month anymore!!!!! 
Ooooooh arn't I a bundle of joy this evening!


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi all
I've been to my mums for wekend so couldn't get online 
the   got me yesterday so   for me again.
I've decided to start taking the   pills again after my break so      for this month

Congrats to Rosie thats fab       

   to all
Love Olive 22 XX


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Well 3 more days to go .. and can't decide if I feel any different apart from hot flushes and had the odd bit of nausea but have had the nausea on metformin before anyway so could mean nothing.. I don't feel like I am due AF though as yet either .. so who knows  

Still no sore (.)(.) which I had last cycle .. it is like chinese water torture this 2ww.. I am remaining             
tho. 

A friend of mine who does not require treatment has also tried this last cycle and I think she might be pregnant as she is late with her period and usually on time .. so that will just rub it in if I don't get a BFP after trying for so long.. I am happy for her if she is ..but you can't help thinking if only it were that easy!

Sorry to hear a few of you are feeling rough today .. sending you all lots of        
and       
Lets hope we can get some more BFP's for our collection. 
Cat x


----------



## vicster (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi Olive,

Sorry to hear the nasty   got you.

I hope you have success back on the pills.

    

Lots of  coming your way

Hi Wendycat,

I hope you're feeling a bit better today. I feel the same every time af comes my way but somehow we manage to find strength and pick ourselves up to try again.  We Clomid Chicks are strong sisters who will get through this!!!

Lots of  to you too

Vicster
xx


----------



## vicster (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi Cat - we must have posted at the same time!!

Yeah, I agree, this 2ww is like torture!! I've got an impatient feeling inside of me the whole time!!

It's hard the whole "friend getting pregnant easily thing" - such mixed emotions!

So, I'm sending you lots of    and    .  I'll be thinking of you the next few days

Vicster
xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Likewise hun.. when are you testing?


----------



## vicster (Dec 16, 2006)

Hmm, good question.  

Af last month was day 32 which is tomorrow, but the month before was day 34.  I haven't made up my mind yet - I'm not too bothered on splashing out on a test but I don't want to get a false result.

Any advice?
x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. 

Wendycat, I was feeling exactly like that the last couple of months - just didn't know if I could go on having disappointments for the sake of my sanity. I felt at the end of my tether with the whole pee testing, clomid and 2ww thing. Don't give up hun, as it could be just around the corner even if it doesn't feel like it now. Sending you  .

Olive, thank you. Sorry AF got you  .   for next cycle though. I'll update the list hun. Good luck back on the   pills.

Cat, good luck for testing  , only a couple more days. I know what you mean though it's always the second week that drives you insane. Isn't it always the way with friends on their 1st month of 'trying' or they aren't even trying yet!  

Vicster, good look if you end up testing too.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Vicster..I would go for the longest date your cycle has been.. yes it is horrible getting negatives.. I found out my friends test was negative ..and she felt a bit down and said she understands how I feel now ! I think she thinks she does but after trying for so long it is not really the same as the disappointment of not falling the first month is it!

Rosie ..yes 3 more days ..but have started feeling like I am due AF now..getting a bit grumpy and needing chocolate.. mind you it could be cos I worked through my lunch and had eaten my lunch by 10am so a long break with no food. 

I have still been having hot flushes .. and the odd twinge but nothing much today.. roll on Friday.. 

How are you feeling now Rosie ?

Hello to everyone else  

Cat x


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2007)

Evening all 

Olive and Wendycat sorry you got your A/F good luck for next month 


Vicster Good luck for testing

Cat I had the hot flushes toady keep opening doors and windows and everyone complined of being cold!, it's horrible feeling jealous when friends get pregnant.

Got a bit of a cold at the mo   but everyone seems to have it!

Hope everyone is well
Love 
Sukie


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

there does seem to be a lot of lurgs going round at the moment ..hope you feel better soon hun..touch wood I have been healthier since being on the Pregnacare tablets they must give you a boost. 

Hope you feel better soon Sukie..even if you do   at me    right that is 4 choccie biscuits down .. the rest of the packet to go ..  
Cat x


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2007)

Cat


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

What are you saying Sukie


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Hey I sent you some lovely   and now you are not being nice to me  
Cat x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls.

Cat, I'm feeling fine thanks. Was feeling very sick when I woke up this morning, but went back to sleep and that passed. I'm just trying to do other things to take my mind off it until next week. Hope your AF doesn't show.  

Good luck to everyone else still to test.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Guys

Thank you for your thoughts re husbands nightmare at the weekend, it's amazing how many people have experienced being assaulted once you get talking about it    What is the world coming to??

I'm totally useless at keeping up with you all, Vicster and Cat good luck for test day    

Olive sorry for your AF showing up, good luck next month hun

Rosie do you think i can stay with you clomid girls for a bit longer,  I'm au naturalle this month then it's iui towards the end of march but don't want to leave the clomid board just yet as everyone is so GREAT ....?? 

Bedtime for me ladies, sorry for all those i have missed, hope you are all ok

Sam xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hey Sam, of course you can stay. In fact we'd miss you if you went!  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Girls!
Feeling a bit better today, have decided that I just arn't going to even think about baby making this month (carrying on with the clomid though!) DH has his next SA on Thursday in Leeds. I would love to go with him, but I can not get the time off work  Its an hour and a half to Leeds from ours. A blummin long way to go for a w**k! Never mind!
Wendycat
XX


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Mad woman that I am have just done a test and it was a     it is prob too early and I probably just tormenting myself ...why do we do that !! I woke up feeling a bit icky and thought sod it go for it ..should have known better! 

I guess when the consultant says you are about to ovulate he could mean in the next couple of days..and these early preg tests are not very accurate early when you read the packet it is about 50% !!! am I kidding myself   .. feel sooo drained now and wish this stupid stonking headache would go away..I rarely get them but have had lots this month.. 

I know from your great stories that it can happen and does happen ..but sometimes it hard to stay that positive and I can't imagine life without it happening..because I don't feel whole as a person..it is like a great chunk is missing and it breaks my heart    hey tears and biscuits crumbs don't mix ..I will have cake mixture here soon  

It is such an emotional rollercoaster I thought I was doing really well last week but this week has just driven me   and the thought of feeling like this every month is just  

Sorry girls ... another me..me ..me post I might just have to go into hibernation again if   arrives ..as last time I ended up nearly losing a very good friend cos I reacted to her telling me she didn't think I was doing what I could to get pregnant.. 

If only she knew .. I have eaten so many brazil nuts ..pineapple juice ..not had baths cos I read that was recommended (I have washed tho honest!!)  and done everything and yet I still think it is going to be a   she says well we tried for ages ..but she hasn't needed fertility treatment to get her little boy and this is not a forever chance that we get on this stuff .. and the months are whizzing by and it is just not happening   

I hope I can be strong ..cos don't feel it at all this morning .. as you can see normal waking hr has resumed !!

Anyway I will go off now and be snotty over my bedsheets instead of the keyboard ! 
Cat x


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi Cat!

You tested too early hun. When I found out I was pregnant I was two days late and it was a very faint line. Got stronger few days after. 
I know it's hard I felt terrible myself few weeks ago. It will happen for all of us  . Sending you lots of      .

Andi


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls.

Wendycat, that's the best way to do it, try and forget the reason you're getting jiggy and just enjoy it. It is a long way to go for a w**k, bless him. If it were my DH I know he'd be far too scared to go on his own. He was a nightmare when he had to do his!  

Ah Cat,   I'm sorry you're feeling so down. I definitely think you've tested too early, but don't beat yourself up about it. I tested 14 days after ov and it was BFN, so definitely wait until Friday at least before you test again. Sometimes you can feel more upset about something in the early hours, especially when you can't sleep. I find trying to get to sleep at night is the time I think about everything (worry about everything) and in the morning it's nowhere near as bad as it seemed in the night. I know exactly what you mean about feeling like you can't keep going through it, that's just how I've been feeling the last couple of cycles. I find I feel really positive when I've just seen the consultant, but then within a couple of cycles felt like it was never going to work. I honestly felt like I was wasting my time doing more than 6 cycles of clomid, but there are other girls who have got pg after more than 6 cycles (look at my post about it in the voting room), and I got my positive on my 8th cycle, so it can happen. Don't give up hun. I know it's hard but try to stay   It has a habit of happening when you least expect it. 

Hi all you other lovely girls.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks Rosie .. and Andi .. I will test again at the weekend, I cried for about 2hrs which actually was a great release and got rid of my headache.. I also cried at work this morning when someone sent me an e-mail saying how great I was   good job my temp is off sick today so I can blub on my own!)

I will be ok ..I am quite busy at work so it will keep my mind occupied.. I should keep remembering you had a BFN Rosie before your positive ..that was so cool ..I would not be able to stop grinning ..but guess it just starts new worries then instead (we are never happy are we!) ..and I guess there is no reason why it can't happen to me.. you almost get paranoid and think it is because of having bad karma in a previous life or something !! 

I will remain as   as possible ..and tie my hands together until the weekend. 
Cat x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Cat. Sometimes it's great to have a good old cry. I'm a real believer that bottling things up just leads to a build up of stress. I know it's not easy (in fact I was really negative before this BFP and had no faith that the clomid would make me pg), but try your best to forget your TTC and enjoy time with eachother. I really hope you get your dream too soon.

We are really, really happy but I have something like a 45% chance of miscarrying, so just want to fast forward to about May when I can hopefully start to worry less. I just really want this one to be the one.   Trying not to worry too much though as that's not good.

I've had quite a lot of bad luck over the past 12 years and was convinced I was jinxed or something - maybe I am, or maybe I'm just paranoid. All you can do is make the best of today and look forward to tomorrow. I'm sure you haven't got bad Karma, it's just life can be a real b*tch sometimes. 

Just think even if not this cycle, but next cycle or the one after you could get your BFP, even if it feel like it's unattainable at the moment. My advice would be to enjoy yourself - have a nice meal, couple of cocktails and enjoy then cos if you get your BFP you won't be able to have them.  

Anyway good luck and sending you lots of     for when you test at weekend.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks Hun   it helps so much to talk to people who know what it feels like. x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

You're welcome hun.   This site is the only thing that's kept me sane the last year or so!

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Cat,
I sorry you're feeling so down at the moment - I can't really begin to know what you're feeing at present - but I'm sure I will soon !! try and stay positive -I'm  sure your time will come. sending you lots of   

Ruth X


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks Roo  I hope it is just too early and that AF will stay away!


----------



## vicster (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi everyone

Cat - I'm so sorry you are feeling down after your BFN.  But as the others say, its not over until af arrives and you may well have tested early!  

I'm not feeling too positive myself.  Have just been in tears   after a friend told me she's pregnant (as usual after only a few months, and she always complained that they never had time for   and was always more of a career girl) - she was realy insenstitive and appeared to not understand at all how difficult it is for me. I am happy for her really, just takes a bit of getting used to.

Although af isn't here yet, I really feel like it's about to happen and I think I saw a tiny amount of pinky brown stuff earlier - my usual sign that it is on its way.  I'm also thinking that if I was pregnant then I wouldn't have got so upset about my friend!

I have become an obsessed nutty knicker checker!  Ahh I hate this s**t!

What a nice surprise for you Cat if af does arrive.

Fingers crossed!!

Am off to try and get positive (and probably to check me knickers!!!)

Hi everyone else.

Love you guys

Vicster
xx


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi everyone!

Cat - I know what you mean about the karma thing, I went through a phase where I thought I was being punished, but in a way I feel special because when my time comes I will REALLY know what its like to want a child and appreciate EVERY single minute with my little one, something that I think loads of mums and dads totally take for granted!

Vicster - sorry to hear about your friend beng pregnant, all my friends have been pregnant and had babies (some 2!) and it has truly been the hardest part of the whole infertility situation, smiling, saying nice things and trying to be positive for 9 months! They don't understand!

Rosie- I really hope this is the one for you, every time I think of your BFN to BFP it makes me smile! 

Good luck all!
Wendycat
XXX


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ahhh hun ..   it is rotten to get news like that cos you feel every emotion under the sun don't you.. I hope your AF stays away too hun.. the way I have been eating sweet stuff I think I must be due it though.. but who knows.. I think we are all nutty knicker checkers   

Thanks Wendycat ..yeah we will all treasure any little  
that we are blessed with.. I think that rubs it in with me at work as there are so many parents who just couldn't care less about their kids and just regard them as a hassle/inconvenience....they truly don't appreciate how lucky they are. 
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Thank you for my bubbles xxxxxx 
Cat x


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi 

Wendycat Hope the break does you the world of good  

Cat Don't go!!!! You can take it out on me as much as you want, I can take it  As for you giving me bubbles and me not being nice I have now sent you lots of bubbles  I cry all the time (it's a great vent) even when I'm watching deal or no deal! 

Vicster Good luck hun hope the witch stays away x

Rosie Hope that the sickness isn't too bad x

Hi to everyone I've missed 

Sukie


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Im still here Sukie   I love deal or no deal .. I cried watching skating on ice the other day ..cos the woman kept falling over ..how sad am I!! the tablets make us a bit   I have cried soo much this cycle from start to end !! I need to get a grip! 
Cat x


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2007)

Cat
This is me watching deal or no deal    being a couch potato 

I help you get a grip  not really


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

you are funny .. I am sooo jealous of your little icons  .. they are soooo cute.. I must find out about being a oozimiflip member  
I am in the bubble blowing mood now ...


----------



## Lilyflower (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls

Sorry 2 butt in like this. I'm on clomid, done 3rd cycle, now on day 21 of 28 day cycle. Now, I may sound stupid, but, do you ave 2 do a test every month? Everyone of you here has a set testing day, as i haven't been told this by my doc, should i be testing? I just assumed that if my period comes, i ain't preggars. My period comes every 28 days, exactly, but i haven't been testing like you lot!! Am i doing it wrong?  Hellllppppp!!!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

To be honest Lilyflower it is probably a lot less stressful and cheaper not testing .. especially when you do stupid things like me and test too early..I would do whatever you feel most comfortable with hun.. I am off to bed now as shattered.. speak to you soon x 
Cat x


----------



## Lilyflower (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanx 4 that hun.

7 days til AF due, fingers crossed it don't come coz me thinks more tablets will drive me insane!! Nite nite  

LOL lilyflower xxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Lilyflower, you're welcome to be added to the list of testers if you fancy? I used to go on there but to be honest always got AF before my test date came along, apart from this cycle which is the first one I've tested in for about 8 months.

Good luck.   Just let me know your proposed test date if you want to go on the list.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Lilyflower - The clomid pills are good at driving you   so don't feel alone when you are having a   moment   cos there will usually be a few of us being equally . 

Morning everyone ... still no af so far !!                 

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Hey thank you mysterious bubble blowers I seem to have exploded with bubbles ..hope you are not saying I am full of hot air     cool!!
Cat x


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Ladies 

As well as having the decorators in   (if you know what i mean) the plasterer is here too     so I'm off work this afternoon keeping him supplied with cups of tea!!

Cat    to you it's really hard not to test chick, I'm terrible so know how your feeling.  I should know better by now but every time i do test AF turns up about an hr later   

Vicster,    to you hun, i have had two friends announce BFP in the last month and its a real bummer isn't it...... one of the friends is now giving ME baby making tips and keeps saying "ah it will happen" I'm not usually a violent person but god i could punch her in the gob!! I mean it's like just cos she's pregnant means she can wave a wand and we will be too   Oh how i wish it was that easy....!!

Rosy thanks for letting me loiter on the clomid board, i don't know what i would do without you all, your my sanity throughout the month  

Welcome Lilyflower, to test or not to test, well you know i wouldn't if i were you but there's no hope left for me    Once you start you get addicted (just like using ff) so stay as you are hun i bet it's much less stressful  

Suki - Ah deal or no deal, best game show on telly me thinks, my gran lives in London and phones me at work to tell me what's going on in each programme   (bless her)

Hope your all ok, 

Sam xx


----------



## Lilyflower (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi all   

Thanx 4 all your advice. Me thinks I'm not gonna set a test date, if AF don't come when it should, and i have been getting AF on day 28 and no other!! then i will give it time then do a test. Chilled out is my game!! I've done many tests in past when AF is like a hr late   (exaggeration) and it's sooo crap when its not the result we want, so ain't setting meself up! 

Good luck 2 u all and thank a billion 4 your kindness    

LOL Lily xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

everyone ...Nutty Knicker Checker ..Checking in just got home as got carried away at work .. forgetting that I had to get the bus home ..and of course after 6.30pm the buses are few and far between..and all the odd bods were loitering around   not a fun experience.. will be ok after next week cos I will have my car and will be mobile again hurray !!    
I have started having odd pains today..not really like AF pains tho..more twinges than that dull ache I tend to get with AF but it could be just fooling me .. will do a test tomorrow as my last cycle was 28 days..and then another on sunday if negative.. so fingers crossed! 

How is everyone today..it is quiet in here   to you all x

Lilyflower..prob wise to just go with the flo...good luck hun x 
Sam..not sure if I can hold off from testing tomorrow but will see if I feel like AF is coming in the morning.

 to everyone else x 
Cat x


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi all better late than never  

Lily Welcome to the thread you are very welcome, as for doing a test I've set mine for the longest average (if that makes sense) I'm expecting my A/F about 3/4 days before the test date I put down. Good luck 

Cat (AKA) knicker checker  Hope it is still all clear. Your bubbles have def blown up! It's because everybody loves you 

Sam Hope you are all rested after your day of tea making!

Good luck to anyone else about to test x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ahhh thank you Sukie   ...I am pulling my hair out as have been on here for half an hour and it won't let me post my message    and I need to let offfffff steam!!! 

Well woke up just after 3am and couldn't hold on to the pee any longer so did a test and got a   , it was a clear blue digital so no mistaking the result .. in some ways that is easier as you don't spend half an hour kidding yourself on the result! 

Still no AF so guess the show is not over until the fat   raises her ugly head !! 

Thank you so much for all your   dances and messages it means so much  

Guess I am going to be awake for the rest of the morning .. as really wound up now .. feels like my body is playing tricks on me. 

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Still no   .. felt a bit icky this afternoon.. and dizzy again.. and hot flushes ..so something hormonal is going on! looking at my cycle before last it was 31 days not 28 .. and I could have conceived later .. so not totally giving up yet ..         

How has everyone been today? and what food are we going to talk about today     

Oh I understand the Jamie Oliver spitting now .. cos of his lisp.. I don't think it does anyone any good having over exposure on the t.v ..a lot of presenters seem to get like that .. bit like that news woman that seems to be on everything ..Fiona Bruce.. I used to really like her but am getting bored of her now just cos she is on everything!  

I like Gary Rhodes ..he reminds me of someone I went out with many years ago .. my first real    and his puddings are delish .. I tell you who I think are great and that is Fern and Philip on daytime t.v they crack me up ..Fern is like my friend Jayne ..really bubbly and you can imagine her being really down to earth and a real laugh and she is always being rude with Philip and they are always scoffing their food like naughty school children .. so funny! 

I'm having a crafty day tomorrow with my Mum.. making thank you cards and birthday cards.. it gives us a chance to have a good old chinwag and chill out..the crafty bug is very addictive!

Sunday I am going to be treated to breakfast at a scrummy place that does fab cooked breakfasts..American Breakfasts etc with my friend Jayne who is desperate to be a godmother ..so if no AF by Sunday will be doing another test .. she gets more excited each time than I do ! 

What are you guys up to this weekend? I am really looking forward to next weekend as will have my car and will feel free again hurray!
Cat x


----------



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi Cat,

Glad there is no sign of witchy-poo yet.... long may she stay away!!!

I am not bad today... still (sorry... TMI coming up!) constipted (although Max Strength Sennakot seems to be starting to work!  ), bloated and bad wind... I did warn you it was TMI!!

Missed DOND today... nightmare! Although I was in the pub with DH having an early weekend drinky! What was the outcome today

Looking forward to a lie in tomorrow!

How's everyone else doing??

Karen x


----------



## tanya12 (May 30, 2006)

i am on my first month of clomid,went for a scan 2day to check how affective the clomid is and the doc only found 2 folicles n only 1 of them were (14)in size is this a good size?im really upset and feel like forgetting the whole baby makeing think,maybe i should just except that its not going to happen,can any 1 help me please?
thanks girls n sorry bout the post being so selfish and


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Tanya   Are they having you back to do another scan? .. when I first started on clomid my follicles were even smaller than that hun and although they checked me every couple of days they never got very big that cycle ..this is why it is good when they monitor you as they upped my dose and now I produce lovely big fat follicles and often more than one. 

It is disheartening as you build yourself up ..but they will probably adjust the dose to suit you if your follicles don't improve enough this cycle..or sometimes it seems to just help the clomid being in your system for a couple of cycles.

Don't be too disheartened hun you will get there   .. then when you get the big fat follicles you will join the    2ww ..which drives you even more potty! but is worth it if we get our goal..  

Sending you lots of       and  

     

Karen.. I miss DOND every day when at work   only get to see it at weekends or when off work.. I need to have more4 cos they repeat it on there .. sorry you are constipated I have been like that too this cycle ..its not much fun is it !  Yes I am looking forward to a lie in ..hopefully I won't wake at 3am again..it does seem to be about every other day I do that so fingers crossed! I really fancy an alcohol drink but won't have one .. I will if I get a BFN on Sunday tho !
Cat x


----------



## tanya12 (May 30, 2006)

thanx hun,the doc diddnt say that this months a waste of time but did say that nxt month i should start taking 100mg instead of the 50mg so maybe it will workk out nxt month,what is the right healthy size of folicles?


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I think they like them to be about 20mm ..Minxy is best at this she is great at all the ins and outs and hopefully will read this and have a chat with you.. no they prob have not written your cycle off cos yours are a lot bigger than mine were mine got to a maximum of about 8mm the first time I think from memory.. which was a bit pants! OOh on 100mg you will probably be much better .. good luck hun x


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2007)

Cat
Good luck for Sunday, third time lucky 

Tanya your still young and have that in your favor it'll happen xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks sweetie   .. still don't feel like the witch is coming so remaining every hopeful !!!!    

Hey think we are due a dance ..


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2007)

Rightieo


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2007)

thats a bitr of an angry dance 
Gotta go dh wants the computer x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

That is a manic pmt dance for anyone out there feeling that way   hey does your hubby want to come on here and talk to us   hello Tanya's hubby       

            

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

P.S ... SOMEONE BLOW ME A BUBBLE QUICK !   I'VE GOT AN ODD NUMBER ...CAN'T HAVE AN ODD NUMBER


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Rosie has not been on here much tonight ..she must have a life unlike some of us    

Night night everyone ..think this   brain needs a rest cos I am starting to talk even more rubbish than normal  

 Cat x


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2007)

Your not odd any more  
He's too shy!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

wouldloveababycat said:


> Rosie has not been on here much tonight ..she must have a life unlike some of us
> 
> Cat x


Sorry you mad dancers!  DH has been out since early this morning so we've been spending some quality time this evening. Plus I've been ridiculously tired today. Hope you're all well and I've ended all your bubbles on 7 as it's meant to be lucky 

Take care girls.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2007)

Rosie I put you on lucky seven too


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Ah, thanks Sukie.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## vicster (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey lovely ladies   

I've not been around here for a few days as work really busy and internet been down at home. be prepared for a long un...

Tanya - here is a previous post by Minxy who isn't medically qualified but it very knoweldgeble about everything to do with ttc!

"They like to see a follicle at around minimum of 18mm before rupturing to ensure healthy egg...too small and may mean egg immature and follicle too big (around 26mm +) and may mean egg too mature...neither ideal for good fertilisation"

However, my consultant reassured  me that my follies that got bigger than this were a healthy size


I hope this helps.  I really hope thehigher dose of Clomid works for you   

Cat- I love reading your posts - you're so funny and lovely! I so hope that you'll be able to share some happy bean news soon!!!  
I'm sorry that you keep waking up so early - it may actually be a good sign!!! I ended up banning test kits from my house as I couldn't keep my hands off them! 
As you know, I'm an obsessive nutty knicker checker too!!  My bits are even a sore from too much wiping (sorry TMI!!!!) 
Every time I go to the toilet, I feel like I'm going to have a heart attack!!  

Karen - has your constipation eased??  It's soo uncomfortable, I've had IBS for as long as I can remember.  I remember being a child and straining for ages on public toilets, feeling really embarrassed and worried abuot everyone waiting for me!  I have found that Acidoppholus (spelling??!) - the good bacteria you get in bio yogurt- really helps.  By the way, what on earth is DOND?    

Rosie - hope things are going well.  . Thats nice to spend quality time with dh  - me and dh need some more of that!  He's always out when I'm in and vice versa.  I'm going to make a date with him after I've finished here! 
Is 7 really meant to be lucky - I never knew that??  
Ohh, actually there is that film Lucky Number Slevin - I remember it was a good film but can't recall what it was about! My memory is rubbish!

Well, I'm happy today but also very scared as I got a bfp this morning. Dh feels very relieved as his last SA was rubbish!! So feel lucky to get to this point but also feel like I need to keep quiet about it as I'm sooo worried that it is going to leave me again.  It is very early days.  Have only told mum, dad and bro as I'm very close to them and need them for support - I know I'm going to be soo anxious given my past experience.  I'm lucky that this time though I have ff to support me!  Thank you so much everyone for being here for me through this Clomid journey - you girls are great and I really really really really hope you will be joining me in bfp land soon.  
 

Sending you lots of    and 

Speak soon

Vicster
xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Vicster, CONGRATULATIONS hun!         I'm so happy for you and really hope it's 3rd time lucky for you.  

I also suffered from IBS but haven't had any symptoms for 6 and a half years after having some really effective acupuncture. Also that acidopholus is great and I get the capsules from the health food shop and there's 2 million in one capsule and they are safe to take in pregnancy. 

So pleased at your good news and keeping everything crossed for you.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

Vicster  !

So happy for you. Stay 

Take care 
Andi


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Vicster  

Just wanted to say congratulations on your BFP.  Got everything crossed for you and sending lots of    

Jane xxx

PS - Rosie - hope your ok and feeling well


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Vicster - Congratulations!!!


----------



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

Vicster

WOW!!! Congratulations!! So BFP this month!! Must be something in the air!!

DOND is Deal or No Deal!!! Gutted I missed the first 250k winner!!!

Constipation is a bit better today, but I felt terrible last evening and cried when I got in bed! Just hoping the stomach twinges this week are a good sign as I do wonder sometimes why I am putting myself through all this!

Anyway - CONGRATULATIONS< CONGRATULATIONS>CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Karen x


----------



## rizzo (Dec 7, 2006)

Congratulations vicster! 
Let's hope it's a happy and healthy nine months. It's so nice that you asked about everyone else first and then slipped your fantastic news in the end - I like your style!! 
Good luck.
love Rizzo
xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Wow Vicster that is soooooo coool I am so happy for you   
   hey it has been a really lucky month this month on here .. so nice to hear of such positive news ... I AM SOOOOO EXCITED FOR YOU XXXXX  

I know how nerve wracking it can be too though..but we all send you sooo many               
for a happy, healthy pregnancy ...

Thank you for your lovely comments ..it made me want to cry ..I am glad I make you laugh   .. I am just a bit mad ..but everyone seems to think I have a good sense of humour .. I think we would all be lost without one going through what we do !!  Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

everleybody .. Good Morgan ..   nutty knicker checker checking in  

Well got another   in the middle of the night .. what possessed me to test then I don't know ..but couldn't resist it  

I am off out to breakfast now so will be   cos I will be eating scrumptious food x

Catch you later xxx
~Cat x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Cat. Sorry you go BFN . I'm really hoping it's because you used middle of the night pee instead of morning pee, or you ov'd later than you thought, and that it will turn in to a BFP.     

Hope you have a nice breakfast - what did you have? I've had smoked haddock, strange I know but good for you and was very tasty.



janie77 said:


> PS - Rosie - hope your ok and feeling well


Janie, I'm feeling fine thank you. Did another test this morning and it came up straight away, so am feeling very positive about the urine sample that I have to take in to my docs tomorrow and that it will come back as positive still at the end of the week. I have really sore boobs now too which I'm soooooooooo pleased about.  I know, but it's reassuring. How are you Janie?

Rosie. xxx


----------



## vicster (Dec 16, 2006)

Aww Cat, sorry to hear about your BFN, but you never know, it may still be too early!!  

Thanks so much everyone for the congratulations and words of support. It really means alot as I'm so anxious - wow, all these hurdles to jump in this baby making game

Rizzo- you maybe wouldn't like my style if you saw what I was wearing around the house today!! I'm the kind of girl who has to change into her slouchy clothes as soon as she walks in the front door and most of them are frumpy and full of holes! .  

Karen - duh, what a nonce I am  .  How could I not know what DOND is!!! Actually, I've only ever watched snippets and couldn't work out what was going on!  Perhaps you cold enlighten me!


Rosie- hope you are having a good weekend. 

 and  

Vicster


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

is it normal to feel like you are going round the twist at this stage ...    I wish I could have a peek inside and see what is going on   ....I don't know when to test anymore Rosie .. I have done quite a few at about 2.30am ..but you would have thought that the pee would be strong enough then if has been in there for a while   sorry for you people not wanting to think of me peeing  

I will do my clearblue digital in the morning and see what happens as I am supposed to be helping a friend move tomorrow afternoon..and if I am pregnant I was going to be on sorting and kettle duties ..if not I feel I should be doing my bit and helping out properly! 

I have ordered 25 pregnancy tests off e-bay ..hey maybe that will make me get a positive tomorrow   wishful thinking eh or it may make the   arrive. 

Vicster.. it is lovely to be able to relax in slouchy clothes hun..nothing wrong with that ..we still think you are stylish  

Bet you are so over the moon  about your BFP.. what day were you in your cycle .. sorry for obsessing about everyone's positive days  .. guess I want all the stories of people who tested late and got a bfp.. 

Breakfast was scrummy I had eggs benedict with crispy bacon on toasted brioche..delish 

Cat x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Vicster, I'm the same as you. Can't sit around in jeans, have to get my comfy clothes on as soon as I get in. Wouldn't be seen by anyone else in them. I call them my sh*t clothes!   I hope you feel a little less anxious soon. I actually feel better about things today, maybe because I'm having a few more symptoms.

Cat, I felt like I was going round the twist when I hadn't started spotting (which normally happens a couple of days before AF) and there was no sign. I looked at one test I did a few days ago in the middle of the night and the pee had been in there for quite a while, but the test was quite a weak line, but the one I did when I got up was much stronger. Maybe try testing when you get up and see if it makes a difference? Fingers crossed for you.   I'd just tell her there is a chance you could be (because you could and could have just tested too early) and go on light kettle duties. 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Yeah prob a good idea ..hey I can bring the cakes ..yum yum ..see I am food obsessed !
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Test day tomorrow ....... proper test day .. fingers crossed !
Cat x


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

Good luck Cat! Hope it's a good news!                         

Fingers crossed!
Andi


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2007)

Vicster Congratulations on your      

Cat Good luck on testing x


----------



## susamwalker2002 (Nov 27, 2006)

Cat,

  

   

Lots of   for tomorrow.

Susan xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

thanks everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

Good luck girlsxx
Sukie


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Still   but no   still   and no   come on you silly   if you are going to come    you


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I should never have purchased 25 pregnancy tests I will be doing one a day for the next 25 days    .. mad tart that I am !! well I have started to get sore (.)(.) today so maybe the old   is creeping up .. *****bag that she is  
Cat x


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

Cat I'll take some from you   if the   doesn't come by the wk end I'll probably be doing them every day. Already started to stock up


----------



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi everyone - very quiet on this thread!

How is everyone doing

Karen x


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi Karen!
Testing next Sunday. I hope it will be  

Good luck everyone! 

Andi


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi girls got a visit from the witch today, so thats it for me this cycle 
Sukie


----------



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi Andi - Good luck for Sunday!! Fingers and toes crossed for you!

Suki - really sorry to hear that the witch has arrived!  

Me - I'm still in the waiting game! My normal cycle is 29 days, but I was 32 last month, so won't be doing any testing until day 33 at the earliest!
Nice quiet Saturday here - DH at football (although they lost  ) and my fur babies are both fast asleep after their walk.. so all is well with the world! I am chilling out with a nice cup of tea (how un-rock and roll is that!!) and the beautiful but oh so complicated cross stitch that I am working on at present!

Take everyone!

Karen x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Sukie. So sorry AF got you  . Wishing you the best of luck for next cycle.  

Karen and Andi, good luck for testing.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## rizzo (Dec 7, 2006)

Hello everyone!
Not posted for a bit. Just got back from a lovely weekend with my sister and her family -my niece is just over a year old and she's adorable! But still makes you feel bad that it's not you who has a baby. Oh well! I'm due AF between Thursday and Sunday (I never Know when it's going to turn up) but I've had sore boobs since Thursday, which I usualy get a week before AF is due. So I'm pretty sure it's a BFN this month. But it ain't over til the (wicked, evil, nasty) fat lady sings!
Good luck to everyone-let's hope we have some more BFPs this month!

love Rizzo
xx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Can't believe its the 2ww wait again for me.  Rosie please could you put me down for testing around the 16th of March.  Not really sure what has been happening with my body this month.  Have got my CD21 bloods on Friday so keep your fingers crossed that I get a good score.  Hope your all ok and have enjoyed your weekends.

Mrs Hopeful xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

finally arrived today .. so we are virtually on the same cycle Sukie ..so we can go   together !! 

Have decided to go for it this cycle .. I could have had a month off but with going back to the hospital in May I wanted to give it my best shot until then. 

I actually feel really positive today     and so far AF is not too bad    ..so hopefully I will avoid the nightmare I had last cycle..and won't be housebound!  

I think that I must have ovulated later than the hospital thought I was going to .. and it makes sense because I had more ovulation pains the week after they said I was going to ovulate than the week they said I was ..so hopefully this cycle we will hit the target !! 

Good Luck Rizzo ..hope you get a   as sore (.)(.) could be a sign of that too             

Karen ..I so admire you doing cross stitch I started one but it did my eyes in ..and made me feel sick so it was in my car to give to someone else I know who does them but got stolen with my car! 
and there is nothing wrong with a nice cup of tea ..good luck for a       x

Good Luck Mrs Hopeful postive vibes to you    for a   x

Rosie ..how are you ? Can you put me down for testing on the 8th April ..I have gone for how long my cycle has been this time as longer and hopefully that way I won't go quite so   this time..doing twenty million preg tests 

Hello to everyone else   

Cat x


----------



## susamwalker2002 (Nov 27, 2006)

for me this time  

The   got me this morning  

Please could you put me down for testing on the 5th April.

Good luck and lots of   to everyone.

Take Care Susan xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Sorry the old bag got you Susan ..she seems to have got a few of us this weekend .. old bag that she is ! 

Sending you lots of      for a 
Cat x


----------



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi All,

Still plodding along the 2ww wait for me! Went to SIL's baby's christening yesterday (nephew howled all the way through the service - I felt so sorry for SIL as she is having a hard time of things anyway and this would not have helped one little bit.... mentioned the new mums sections on here so hopeing she might have a look and get a bit of support!)

Anyway, it was a difficult day for me... feeling a bit tearful anyway at the moment and I did really well all day until there was only 6 of us left sitting at the bar and SIL and her friend started talking about having 2nd babies. Got a bit upset then... couldn't help feeling that I should be having my first before they start talking about 2nd babies!! Anyway, SIL noticed I was upset and was mortified that she and her friend had been so insensitive! I was mortified then that I had made things worse for her!

Bl**dy Clomid - makes us into emotional idiots!!

Anyway - another hurdle over and done with.. !

Karen x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Karen   sorry you had such a difficult weekend..it is so hard isn't it ..and as much as you are happy for people it still hurts ..I started    my eyes out the other morning on the way to work ..just on seeing a random little girl with her Mum ..completely irrational but it just felt so painful and it felt like that was something I would never have ..which I can't possibly know that at the moment and I know I have to be positive ..hey maybe I should take the duck egg blue back and change it to orange for my kitchen   (or maybe not!!) 

I am sending you lots of 
       
  ...and lots of  
     

and a big hug to help get you through your sad times   good luck for a        

I too am on witch time Susan   (sorry the old hag caught up with you) ..  I am starting to think it is going to be   again ...as I flooded overnight .. either that or someone was massacred in my bed !!! (sorry for TMI  ) 

So going into work armed with spare clothes and half of boots! 

wishing you lots of       
     
for your next cycle hun. 
Cat x


----------



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks Cat - and so sorry that   finally caught up with you  

Feel much better today - actually felt much better as soon as I had a little   - I think I had been bottling up - you know what they say, better out than in!

On the cross stitch front, I have been doing it on and off for about 10 years and find it really relaxing! I am doing a really complicated Elephant mother and baby (how ironic!) at the moment and despite the fact that it is very difficult, I know it will look fantastic when it is finished!

I was also really proud of the new baby sampler that I did for SIL even though every stitch was painful to do. It meant so much to SIL and BIL, even more so I think because of how hard they knew it would have been on me.

Karen x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ahhh bless you .. that must have been so hard for you   but yes that will mean so much to your SIL and your brother. 

You have reminded me ..I have an elephant one it cost me loads of money but have never started it ... I love elephants and have lots of them throughout my home   maybe I will commission someone to do it for me. 

It is good to have something that you find relaxing .. I find that with my crafty stuff ..it is like therapy   

Hey I start the   drugs again tonight ...can't wait    

Cat x


----------



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

Yippee - more Clomid hey??!!  

Go for it girl - it could be your month!!!!  

Am about to ring the hospital to try and get my blood test results - could be a fun conversation!!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

GOOD LUCK   ..yes I decided to go for it ..I have nothing to lose .. and everything to gain ..decided to carry on for longer in my cycle this time as I think I ovulate later ..and the OPK's don't seem to be very reliable ..so just going to go for it  
Cat x


----------



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

Got the result - 101nmol/l!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Is that good ? I have never had the day 21 tests..


----------



## susamwalker2002 (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks for the     

Sorry the old hag bag   got you too   

Oh no,  I really feel for you having the massacre in your bed last night.

I had a not so good experience at work today.......    alert warning!!!!
I had to go in the safe at work so I bent down and the next thing you can imagine, I had that warm wet feeling, oh no   

It was OK though, I told my boss and she sent me home    happy days  

Hope the   has settled down now.

   for this month  

Rosie so glad to hear everthing is ok    

Take Care Everyone

Susan xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2007)

Karen Good luck for this cycle, it's horrible isn't it when people are round to having their second when we are struggling to make our first! Good luck for this month.

Cat we'll be in it together  good luck with this cycle.

Rosie would you put me down for the 1st April please. Thanks  

Sukie


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Susan I know that feeling well ..glad you got to go home there have got to be some advantages of having half your insides fall out   can't think of many tho    

Hope it disappears quickly hun  
Cat x


----------



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

wouldloveababycat said:


> Is that good ? I have never had the day 21 tests..


Hi Cat,

Yes - as I understand it, most clinics look for a level over 30 (or 40 in some cases) and a level as high as mine suggests that I produced 2 or more eggs!

Fingers crossed that   managed to find at least one of them... not sure I'm that confident at the moment, but you never know!

Karen x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. Sorry I didn't confirm back but I've updated you all on the list (or at least I think I've updated everyone). Please feel free to tell me off   if I've missed anyone off.

Thanks Susan.  

Good luck to all you girls coming up to your test date.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Viking Girl .. that is great then hun   fingers and toes crossed for a   for you this month .. how do you fancy twins ?         go spermies go !!  

Rosie ..we will let you off hun     ..glad you like our OCD traits ha ha !

Cat x


----------



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks Cat - you really make me smile!!

Karen x


----------



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

Ladies,

Bit of an embarrassing question... day 27 today. Cycles until clomid always 29 days - last month (1st clomid) 32 days.

Last couple of days, but more today... loads of CM... some watery, some slightly white!  

Pretty sure I ovulated around day 14/15 and day 21 test supports that... so, any ideas?

Was ironing before and got that moist feeling that usually means start of AF... but not AF in this case!   

Yep - it is embarrassing!! Sorry, but only you girls will understand !

Karen x


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Viking Girl,

Don't want to get your hopes up too much although Im sending you loads of    for a BFP but when I got my day 21 progesterone score of 81. something nmols after 2nd round of clomid I tested on Day 34 and got a BFP and I remember having loads more CM    similar to what you descibed in the build up to what I thought would be my AF but turned out to be the BFP.  So good luck hun, sending you loads more    

keep us posted.

I am feeling really loopy during this 2ww and each month I say I won't get my hopes up but can't help it, have convinced myself I will get a BFP this month and I know I'm an    but small things like my skin being terrible and its been fine since my last BFP in October, sleeping better than I have in months and being shattered by 9pm, getting up to have a marathon long tinkle in the night, eating like i have been starved for ever and a million other things which i know could just be due to the clomid. 

Heres keeping our fingers, toes and anything else we can cross for someones BFP this month

Mrs Hopeful xxxxx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Ladies 

Just a quick catch up

Susan, Cat and Sukie sorry that damn witch caught up with you     for next months try  

Viking girl Fab 21 day blood results mate, here's hoping a BFP is on it's way to you!!!

Rosie, hope your well hun, when you have chance can you have a little look at my latest reply to Mrs H on the "clomid making me ill thread" haven't got the energy to type it out again but would love some advice 

Am gonna go folks but fingers crossed for anyone testing soon, love and best wishes

Sam xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Sam. I'm not sure what's going on there hun. It could be your body wanting to ov but not having the Clomid there this month to trigger it, although you can't always rely on OPKS as you may just have missed your surge. I think you're doing the right thing by having plenty of BMS, however I'd keep on with the OPKs and temping as you may ov yet. I'd say it's definitely not over until you have the temp rise.

Good luck hun.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Viking Girl ..nothing embarrasses us on here   it wouldn't be the same without our weekly conversations on periods..mucous..secretions and general bodily fluids    heres hoping it means good things for you hun ..going to do a little dance for good luck ! well it has been a least a day since I did one !
                    ^                        
Cat x


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi girls!

Well day 26 of my cycle. I tested early  . I've been very emotional today, I think   will turn up soon. It's my birthday today and I thought I'll test and might get a   but I was wrong and now I just feel like going to bed and skip going out for a meal with my family! Infertility sucks!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Matchbox. Don't lose heart because testing early is very unreliable. I tested 14 days past ov which was my official test date and it was BFN, and the day after it turned into BPF, so now I'd advise anyone against testing early because you may feel devastated for nothing. Hope it is just early testing and wishing you lots of luck and   Remember things like late implantation can also happen, so can make your test date even later. 

Anyway, Happy Birthday. Hope you got lots of nice pressies and I really think you should go out and enjoy yourself. It's my DH's birthday on Friday and although we're not able to go out (cos I'm boring and have to rest) we're going to my parents and having a nice meal in there. 

Good luck and have a lovely birthday.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2007)

Match box sorry it was a bfn, hopefully it was just too early. Hope you enjoy the rest of your birthday  
Sukie
I'm sending you lots of birthday bubbles x


----------



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi girls,
Hope you don't mind if post here too as not long before I am 2ww, matchbox sorry to hear of your bfn   I ditto Sukie and Rosie you may of tested too early   xxxxxxxxxx happy birthday!!  
Love Kelly x


----------



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

Rosie would you put me down to test the 31st of March please... thank you x


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Matchbox - Sorry about your BFN love keep ya chin up

Sam xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Happy birthday Matchbox      hope you get a belated present of a   
Cat xx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Doh - Sorry Matchbox, Happy Birthday too!!

Sam xx

Hi Cat


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi hun x


----------



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

Happ Birthday Matchbox!

Well I am in Somerset tonight on business... miss my DH more than I can say and still have fingers and toes crossed for BFP!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Good Luck hun x


----------



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

Morning all!!

Question on testing - pre Clomid periods were 29 days. Last month on first clomid cycle was 32 days. Question is - should I take day 29 as test day or day 32??


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I would do day 33 ..cos as Rosie knows you can get a negative even on official test day .. if you can possibly wait that long bless you x


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Rosie - Thanks for your reply re ovulation, i had a faint test line yesterday which i think could have been darker if i hadn't forgotten and drank a large glass of pineapple juice and lemonade !!! Gonna have bit more bms tomorrow me thinks then that's us done for this month until test day...... will update you when i have worked out roughly which date it will be as cycle not on track this month   

Viking girl - Good Luck chick, really hope we can get some more BFP this month, sending you lots of     for a positive result 

Hope everyone else is ok, Matchbox did you have a nice birthday??

Sam xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. I popped on last night to update the list, and was going to post that I'd done it today, but had no internet all day!   Anyway, just to let you know it's updated for you Tulip.

Karen, I'd definitely wait until cd33 before testing. Good luck!

Sam, I think you've done the right thing anyway covering all bases. Ov definitely isn't over until that BBT has risen! Good luck!

Take care girls and best of luck to everyone.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi girls!
Thank you for your messages. Birthday wasn't bad, got few lovely presents. We had a nice meal in Liverpool.
Did another test today   I think it's over this month. Just hope   show up soon and not mess with me.

Good luck to anyone who's testing soon!   

Andi
xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Sorry to hear that hun   ..could it be you have tested too early what day are you on ?


----------



## rizzo (Dec 7, 2006)

Hello everyone! Yeah, it's Friday!! 
Matchbox - sorry to hear about your BFN. Maybe next month it'll turn into a BFP!! We have to keep hoping.
Viking girl - I would definately, definately wait until at least day 33. I've waited til day 36 before and then AF turned up. That was rubbish.

I'm on day 30 but my cycles are never the same length from one month to another. Cannot tell if anything's happening and I'm not reading into anything. I've done that so many times before and been disappointed. So I'm going to give it til Monday (day 33) and seee what's going on. Ooh, I can't wait! (NOT)

Have a great weekend one and all.
love Rizzo


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi Cat!
Day 29 of 31 cycle. I know it could be early but have a feeling   will be here in couple of days! I am ok actually! Gotta stay positive!

Andi
xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2007)

Andi


----------



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi girls, 

Andi: Hope the damn witch stays away... af pains can be a sign of a bfp  

Rizzo: Good luck for monday!!!!     

and thanks Rosie for adding me on list!! Time for loads of   for me, had scan today 
with two good size eggs (well they are nearly there 14 and 17mm) 

Good luck to anyone else testing       
   

Love Kelly x


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2007)

Kelly are you going to do the 2ww diary this month?


----------



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

Yes I think I will... have you done one before and are you doing one this cycle? What cd do you usually start at?   xxxx


----------



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

Sukie have you had any monitoring done hun? or 21 day blood tests?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2007)

You start it usually when you start your ttw. Yes I did one two months ago yes I'll do one this month if you do  

No I'm not being monitored but I wish I was! I don't want to do any more than 3 months clomid it would be good to know if it is working. Had 21 day test done ages ago i think


----------



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

Can you not ask for it   It has really helped me and has also helped me know when I roughly ovulate and if I do, I would definatly have it done if you can.  Yes I will do a diary... I think I will find it a bit hard at first.. but then agin I have got the gift of the gab even if it's writing


----------



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

Sukie, I have just started a 2ww diary now.. I know it's early but just put a few notes down about my scan today so I will remember... good luck to you xx    oh did you say it was dh's birthday today? If so    to Sukie's dh (is it Sean if I remember right?) Hope you have had a lovely day together!! x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Good Luck Ladies x ..think I will be donorless this cycle as not holding out much hope in finding one that quickly   never mind .. life goes on eh..
Cat x


----------



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

Aww Cat   whats the blumming man playing at      set us girls on him!!   I really hope things change for the better sweetie you so deserve it  
Love Kelly x
Ps: You know my number if you need me


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

thanks Tulip .. I know you are hun ..you are a star ..I don't know what he is playing at .. even if I could afford the £200 a go not sure if I would want to now !! with his attitude ..wanting to make money out of people in desperate situations is just NOT ON!! 
Cat x


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi girls!
I am fed up!  My period is late and got a  . I wish   hurry up. I hope I don't have to take Provera again. It's just take so much time. I hate waiting. Never had patience. Oh well I don't think I am upset just angry. Back to work tomorrow so I'll be very moody. My poor colleagues. 
Went out with few friends the other day and they are all bloody positive and I am sick of it. They keep saying It will happen. It's not helping. Ah... I am right b**ch tonight, so sorry about that!   
Cat I hope you feel better hun!  
Good luck for testing girls  

Andi


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Andi ...you and I should have got together we could have had a right *****ing session this evening cos I feel like that too !!             

                
ahhhh thats better  

Sorry you got a BFN .. I know just what you mean about just wanting to get the   once you get a BFN .. it just seems to prolong the agony doesn't it ...bless you ..  I'm still sending you         
for a   ..hope you get one sooner rather than later hun x

and Yes a great big   to anyone about to test ..or going out of their mind in their 2ww sending you all lots of           

         
Cat x
P.S If anyone wonders if I am the guardian of the board as appear to be on line all night ..it is because I am on broadband and just can't be bothered to turn it off when I am nipping on here so often!


----------



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi All,

BFN to me this month (     ) - AF arrived, after a couple of days of old blood, like niagra falls on Saturday night. 
I am counting Sunday as Day 1 proper, so Clomid cycle 3 starts tonight.

Not a happy bunny and AF very painful this month to really rub it in!

Karen x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Karen, sorry AF got you and is being a real   to you.   Sending you lots of     for this cycle.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

Karen so sorry I know how you feel.   Today I started spotting so hopefully it will start soon. I just don't want to take Provera again. 
Cat today in work I was very bossy and angry couldn't wait to go home.   How are you? 
Rosie have you had your scan yet?  

Take care everyone!

Andi


----------



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks Rosie and Andi.  

DH and I have said that we are really going to go for it this month and hope that my Day 21 results are as good as last month. The biggest problem last month was that OV was so painful and I felt (and looked) like a baby elephant for a week, so going for BMS was not at the forefront of our minds! This month we are going to go for it through the pain barrier and, as my SIL says, if getting pregnant means "lying back and thinking of England" then so be it!!  

Karen x


----------



## rizzo (Dec 7, 2006)

Good luck to all who are due to test in the next few days    

Karen, I'm sorry the evil one arrived! I know what you mean about BMS though - isn't it awful how you have to time it just right? Rubbish.

Matchbox-sorry about your BFN too. You sort of want AF to arrive so that you can start afresh and be positive again. I'm on day 33 at the moment but wouldn't class that as late because I don't have regular cycle lengths! I said on Friday that I'd test today but I'm going to leave it til Wednesday - can't face not seeing that blue line if I don't have to!!

I'm dead confused though because normally I have sore (.)(.) a week before, and then they gradually "subside" a day or two before AF arrives. They've been subsiding for about four days now and still nothing - don't know what to think. I hate all this waiting because the longer it goes on the more positive you are.  

Take care everyone and stay  

love Rizzo


----------



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

Sorry to hear the   arrived for you Karen and Andi... oh how we   her     

Rizzo hope its good news... stay away     

Loads of   for me still come on you little swimmers  

Love Kelly x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi Ladies ... sorry the nasty old   got you Karen and Andi ...      *itch!!! 

Hope the nasty period gets easier ..as if it is not bad enough getting AF the nasty horrible witch makes it a horrible one *itch !! 

Glad you were bossy at work (well it keeps them on their toes!!  )  

I still felt like I had pmt today ..I got so cross when I couldn't find my security card at work .. I was    all over the place (how rude!) which is what I am like with PMT .. I get cross with inanimate objects !!  

Rizzo ..maybe the (.)(.) thing is a good sign ..who knows but yes you want to know to put yourself out of your misery .. it is so frustrating isn't it ...bless you x 

Karen I like the 'lie back and think of England ' quote  
brace yourself girl ..he's going in!!   good luck with it hun  it is trying to keep it fun ..thats the hard part when you become like a robot thinking it is time I have to have sex now !! 

Might have to have a bowl of full fat icecream tonight ..Dr's orders ha ha !

                ..good luck everyone   for a   very soon 

Cat x


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Karen so sorry to hear the dreaded witch has turned up, i was only wondering this morning how you were getting on, damn and blast her  

I can totally relate to the lye back and think of England advice, Rob and i always look forward to the sex that comes about 5 days after all that baby dancing as we're doing it for us and not cause we have to....!!

Good luck Rizzo  

Take care everyone

Sam xx


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi Rosie! Can you put me down for 11th of April test day please?   got me today!

Thank you!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Matchbox. Sorry AF got you - I was really holding out hope for you there. 

Good luck for this next cycle!    

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2007)

Andi and Karen sorry the witch came Good luck for this cycle  

Kelly I'll have a look at your dairy in a minute, I'll start mine in a few days time. No my dh's birthday is in July and his name is Glen. Don't know where you got that from?


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Rosie, Can you put me down on the list for testing on 23rd March - Cheers hun  

Sam xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Sam. All done for you.  

Good luck!  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Morning Ladies ..thought I would do a good luck dance for you all whilst I eat my breakfast 

    

             

               

  
                  

           

        
            

Good Luck with achieving your dreams x
Cat x


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2007)

Thats a lovely dance Cat!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks hun ..we will miss you from now til Monday  

       

Can't wait for you to be back again         

Cat x


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

Aaaaahhhhh
Thanks Cat x 
Well I'm back on the dreaded TWW 
Sukie x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

GOOD LUCK HUN .. I will put all my positive vibes on you this month          xx.. had another chat with donor man and he has agreed to make himself available for after I have been to the hospital in May and next month if I need him ..but at £200 a time it will be better when hopefully they will put me on treatment where I have more of an idea when I ovulate so it makes it a little more affordable..I can't give up on the dream and if it means scrimping and doing without then it is worth it if I get a BFP this year !! 

In the meantime I am putting my efforts into moving ..as really can't bear the thought of getting another car only for it to be burnt out .. so thinking positively on that ..hopefully I can move before May but not holding my breath!!

I was so down at the weekend it scares me when I am like that ..but I think it doesn't help looking out the window and seeing a constant reminder of my burnt out car ..with the burnt trees ..and fence etc .. It just feels like a hard slog when everything seems to go wrong .. but I must keep positive and keep plodding on ..I will get there in the end!
Cat x


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi everyone 

Well I'm 13dpo, did a test today and got a BFN...... I've some small niggles in my pelvic area which often means AF is on her way so it looks like the game is up for us this month  

We'll be moving on to iui once the witch arrives so i probably won't be around on the clomid board too much (altho will pop on every so often to find out how your all getting on)  

Take care folks

Sam xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Sammy. Don't forget it's not over until the   lady sings. I tested 14dpo and still got a BFN then, so fingers crossed for you.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2007)

Sam don't give up yet!     

Cat you are such a fighter, you will have your bad days but as long as you get through them,  you will get rewarded. Think this time next year you could have a new house and baby. Thats good news that you have the donor again and as you said at least you should have a better idea of ov. Good luck hunny    
Thanks for the positive vibes x

How are you feeling today Rosie?

Sukie


----------



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

Sam: Sorry it was a bfn but you may have tested to early you may of ovulated later than you thought fingers crossed  

Cat: Awwww hun   I hate to think of anyone feeling that low   Good news with the donor but cheeky mare asking for money like that   like Sukie says a new house a new baby you so deserve that I have everything crossed for you sweetie  

Sukie: Hi hope the 2ww isn't driving you too mad  

Rosie: Hope you are feeling better soon 


Got great news got a letter from the hospital today saying that my blood test and scan confirms a egg was realeased... yipeeeeeeee   Even if I aren't pregnant this month at least I am ovulating which gives us a chance at least   I rang for my blood levels but too late everyone had gone home.. will try tomorrow I hope they are good does anyone know what is good? 

Love Kelly x
    
     to every one!!!!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

OOh yes I am a fighter and new house new baby sounds fab!! ..have had a really good day today   ..been laughing my head off !!   

In fact all 3 of us in the office were nearly wetting ourselves laughing today .. mad lot that we are ! It was so refreshing to have a good giggle !  

I have completely lost track of where I am in my cycle .. I had a sudden urge to get donor in for this cycle as I ovulate late usually but not sure ..it is quite nice having a month off from the dreaded 2ww to be honest....cos it drives you  

I had a real close shave today ..I rushed out this morning in a huge rush ..with two bags in my hand ..one for the bin and one with some really important documents in ..well stupid me chucked both in the bin ..doh and the bins were going today ..luckily I didn't have chance to put them out ..but I was dreading coming home to find my neighbour had put it out ..but luckily he hadn't ...phew !! it had my birth certificate and medical card and goodness knows what else ..plenty of things to start fraudulently using my identity in the wrong hands ..dozy moo eh ..it will teach me to take more time over things in the morning !!

How is everyone today ?  ..is the 2ww driving you   yet Sukie !! 

Will do a we don't want the witch to come for 9 months dance 

              

         

           

              
                          

Hope the tiredness and sickness lifts for you soon Rosie   .. 
x 

Tulip ..   excellent news hun ..that is half the battle knowing that you actually ovulate ..fingers and toes crossed for you hun x   

Cat x


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm doing ok on the 2ww so far quite chilled but all will change the nearer I get to A/F due date 
Thanks for the dance here's to hoping. Glad you didn't chuck out all your documents  
Suk


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Yes big relief on the docs front .. having a late lunch today so thought I would pop on here and say HELLO  

I always found that on the 2ww I was fine at first but then got more and more   the nearer I got to the end. 

Still undecided whether to get donor in on Sunday/Monday .. guess I have nothing to lose ..shame I hadn't been scanned this month as havn't got any ov type pains ..although did have some last week .. so probably find that I ov on a completely different date this month anyway ..may be simpler just to wait until I am monitored again do you think ?
Cat x


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2007)

Cat I would posibly wait till I knew for sure but it is your call babe


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

hi all not quite on my  first 2ww yet, and not due to test until 17 April...  but was reading posts and thought I'd say a premature Hi...  and Cat, got to say............... youre funny, your messages so make me laugh 
Fi


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ahhh thanks hun   ..glad I make you laugh .. I like to spread the madness around    my counsellor thinks I am really funny and she ends up nearly wetting herself laughing and says I am a good tonic which is really sweet of her ..glad it is mutually beneficial as she is great at getting my head straight and for making me work at feeling better about myself .. I am good at looking after other people but not so good at looking after myself sometimes! sometimes I have to learn to remember that life sometimes is just sh*t!! and that it is not personal ..I do often think that I must be really bad for things to keep happening to me like they do ..but that is stupid and I must stop thinking like that      

Big hug to all of you .. off to make spinach and ricotta canelloni now .. yum yum
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Sukie ..I decided to leave it this cycle ..as enjoying some sanity    and besides I am sending my positive vibes to you this cycle       
Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

You def stay mad Cath,    the world is too serious and normal is boring  .... And def sounds like you need some serious
"me" time.
I guess your a better tonic for your counsellor than i am for mine, I have her trying desperately to hide the
fact that shes pulling her hair
out and a lot of that is that she cant get a word in.But yes i agree its great getting your head straightened
and also to empty out and spring clean that closet in our head
Dont really know any of you on here yet but its lovely to see how you all support each other so much through 
the highs and lows...hope i get to konw you all better in time

My cd21 falls on the Sunday before bank hol monday, which means reading on day 19 or 23, anyone able to advise me as to how that effects 
the reading as in......Would a cd19 reading be likely to go much higher two days later? just wondered if anyone an shed light on this .

Nikki, the white trousers etc is a brill idea...go for it girl.. rverse psycology on sods law eh... fingers and toes crossed fro you

Fi


----------



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi Rosie,

Can you put me down for 11th April please?

Karen x


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2007)

Cat Thank you for the positive vibes hopefully it work and then we can both concentrate on sending you the positive vibes x
Good luck to everyone who is testing soon x
Sukie


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. List updated.  

Good luck.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Louise. I've updated you on the list - good luck!  

I don't think I've ever heard of anyone being on 200mg before - how are you finding the side effects? Not too bad I hope.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

thanks Rosie
For putting me on list, Being new on here and just picking up snippets betwen the threads (being nosey in a nice way lol )    Just wondered how its going, were your tests ok?  Lovely to read the happy ending stories and havent read anything about yours since reading that you were having tp tests, hope all is well now 

and a belated congrats' from one stranger to another                                                                                                                                                                                               
Fi


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks Fi. I'm still waiting for the result of the second toxoplasmosis test, which should be back on Monday. I've been a little quiet on here recently as we had some bad news last week that MIL's cancer has returned, so it's been a worrying few days and I didn't want to bring everyone else down. Also I had a bit of a bleed again the other night and although it stopped, because I'm at the same stage I miscarried before I started to really worry. Anyway I've booked in for a private scan in Manchester on Tuesday, and am hoping it will put my mind at ease. At least I'll know whether things are still ok or not.  How is the Clomid going? Good luck.  

Louise, glad your not experiencing too many side effects. Good luck.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Rosie
So sorry to hear about your bad news and your worry about your slight bleed, all in all not what you need right now, life can be cruel at times can't it... I really hope things work out ok for you, hopefully your second test will be ok and the bleed will turn out to be one of those things, gosh if it doesnt rain it pours doesnt it...... Lets hope the sun comes out for you soon 
Easier said than done but try and stay positive


               

4u

Fi


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Fi. Thanks. I'm just hoping I'm worrying for nothing and that things will be ok. And trying to stay positive.  

Good luck for you on the Clomid.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2007)

Rosie sorry to hear about your Mil  Goood luck with the scan next tues x


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Rosie 

Really sorry to hear your news about MIL, fingers crossed things go ok for her  

   for your scan too, i don't blame you for having a private one, sometimes it's the only way to stop you from going   with worry.... we were like that when i was told we would have to wait 6month for a Hy-Cosy, i was seen privately within the month!!!!

Looks like you have me sticking around for another month folks as iui cancelled this month due to easter hols..... typical as my ov time will be right around then and the clinic is closed for 4 days   

Sam xx


----------



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Rosie: Really Sorry to hear about your MIL       
              for the scan!!! 

Sam:   Typical isn't it... Sorry to hear that sending you some   and a 

My a/f arrived this morning so off 2ww now so good luck to everyone else


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi there Tulip

Thank you darlin..... I'm feeling ok actually thanks to the purchase of a new car!!!!!  

Sorry to hear the witch arrived, damn and blast her.... fingers crossed for a better outcome next month   

Sam xx


----------



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

We have just bought a new car too!!! I am like a giddy kid   what we like eh!!

And thanks for the luck xxxxxxx


----------



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Back onto the 2 week wait as of today. Not expecting anything this month as it has been very stressful and if I get PG it will be a miracle! 

Keep smiling everyone!!

Karen x


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2007)

Sam and Kelly enjoy your new cars 

Karen  You never know starnger things have happened


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Thank you Sukie, Sam and Tulip. I had another bad day today with bleeding but trying my best to stay positive.

Sam, sorry your IUI was cancelled, but I'm glad you're with us for another month.

Tulip, good luck for this next cycle and sorry AF got you. 

Karen, good luck for the 2ww.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

Sukie said:


> Sam and Kelly enjoy your new cars
> 
> Karen  You never know stranger things have happened


Well things are very strange as I had a slight bleed last night? I am sure that I do not ovulate on CD19 (as is indicated by my little ticker thing below), particularly in light of my day 21 result of 101 last month (which was taken on day 21 and not late).. I am sure I am more like CD13/14 but with a long luteal phase. 
Bleeding really shocked me tbh although it didn't last long, wasn't heavy and there is just brown blood (TMI warning!!) when I wipe now, it was still a bit scary.


----------



## coughsweet (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Rosie
would you put me down for testing on April 9th please?  

Hope things are improving for you  

thanks
coughsweet


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Coughsweet. I've updated you on the list. Good luck.  

Thanks hun. Still worrying myself silly, but trying to keep as calm and   as possible.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

Rosie        

Karen Thats strange having the bleeding, could it be an implantation bleed?   

Good luck Coughsweet

Sukie


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2007)

Well the   came this morning so on to another cycle 

Sukie


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Sukie, sorry AF got you. Good luck and   for the next cycle.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks Rosie x


----------



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

Sukie said:


> Rosie
> 
> Karen Thats strange having the bleeding, could it be an implantation bleed?
> 
> ...


Not sure Sukie - I noticed it in the evening on CD19 and it didn't last long. There was just brown blood the following morning and now nothing at all.

Might be just the  tablets messing me about, but its not something I have had before....?

Anyway - all I can do is wait and see what happens!

Thanks for your reply and so sorry the old witch has got you again 

Karen x


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2007)

Good luck Karen and thanks


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ahhhhh whats going on   ... I leave you lot for a while and I come back and all hell has broken loose ..Rosie..   bless you .. I havn't had a chance to read through yet but so sorry to hear you have more bleeding..does it match your previous cycle at all? as some people have bleeding all the way through around when their periods would have been... I am keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you hun and sending lots of                      
your way ..also sorry to hear about your MIL x 

Sukie ..Have just read your 2ww diaries   ..sorry    the  nasty  got you ..wierd how it stopped and then started again.. sending you lots of       for next time hun x 

Karen ..good luck to you hun x      

Louise  welcome to the clomid board ..you will get lots of lovely support and advice on here from people going through the same thing.. good luck with your cycle     

Fi ..Hi hun .. hope you are doing ok x 

Sam and Kelly ..the cars sound good .. hope you are both ok x 

 to anyone I have missed x 

Will read through and catch up with everyone soon x
Cat x


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi Cat Great to have you back xx Where have you been


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Sorry sweetie  didn't mean to worry you x have been out like a dirty stop out nearly every night ..and didn't even come home some nights !! (stayed at a friends ..before you look too shocked!)   

You know that I wouldn't leave you for too long x 

It has been so nice having a month off ttc .. I havn't got that   analysing every symptom feeling that you have by this point in your cycle .. its soooo lovely ..but I know I won't be pregnant so it takes the guessing out of it all but it feels a bit like another month has passed me by.. so feeling a mixture of positive and negative really. I know it was the right decision tho..as too much had gone on and I felt far too stressed..

I have actually got back onto my healthy eating again ..had a huge salad for lunch..and even when I went out I only had main course ..no pudding or starter..and as I am the pudding queen that was very good ..it will be nice to lose a few pounds as clomid has made me put on about a stone! well clomid and all the food I have fancied on clomid  

I have got next week off work ..so hopefully will get on here a bit more ! although the week is getting pretty chocca already!

Cat x


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2007)

wouldloveababycat said:


> Ahhhhh whats going on  ... I leave you lot for a while and I come back and all hell has broken loose


 See what happens when you go away   so don't stay away again   
How lucky are you having the week off I could do with it!    

[bgcolor=#ffa600]*Sukie*[/bgcolor]


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ha ha ...love those smilies ... yes I had better not leave you lot alone ever again !!   
Cat x


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2007)

or at least next time say goodbye   
Right I'm off to bed to prepare to start taking the crazy pills again tommorrow 

Sleep tight 
Sukie


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ahhh I didn't mean to leave you for so long     ... I don't want to say goodbye     ..don't make me ...PLEEEEEASE !!

I will do a dance for everyone .. it is a sticky vibe dance for everyone who needs a bit of stickiness .. and it is a hope you don't go too insane on the   drugs for Sukie (and anyone else on the   drugs! at the moment)  and it is a Good Luck Dance for anyone in their 2ww ..and a groovy dance for anyone not doing any of the above ..
  
           

                
            
    
             

           
            
 
            

         
         
               
Cat x


----------



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

Cat I am off this week too yyyyyyyyyyyiiiipppppppppppppppppppppeeeeeeeeeeee  ... glad to have you back lets hope your dance works for us all


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Have a great week Tulip x
Cat x


----------



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks you too, hey if we lived nearer we could of met up for a shandy   that would of been fun (Or shall I say fun for everyone to watch)


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ha ha yes we could have ..hey two shandies and we would be    
Cat x


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi,
  I would like to be added to the list for april testing but im not sure what date i should test.I am on cd12 and finished clomid last mon.Can anyone help me pls?xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I would go by your longest cycle date hun x


----------



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

max_8579 said:


> Hi,
> I would like to be added to the list for april testing but im not sure what date i should test.I am on cd12 and finished clomid last mon.Can anyone help me pls?xx


Hi Max,

Just work out the date you would expect AF based on the length of your longest cycle and then use that as your test date. I was a regular 29 days until I started the  pills and then I moved up to 32 days. I am due to test on the day before my review appointment with my Consultant. Hopefully will get another prescription then if this cycle is a no and move onto either the IUI, ICSI or IVF list


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hiya,
      I hardly ever have a period without the provera so thats whats confusing me.I just get spotting every few months and thats it.x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I would go for about 33 days then hun  and if negative and no period test again a week later.
Cat x


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi,
    Could you put me down for testing on the 19th please.x


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh and good luck with your scan Rosie


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Max. I've updated you on the list. Good luck.  

Thanks Bonny. I'll let you know what happens when we get back tomorrow evening. I'm a nervous wreck now!  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

Fingers and toes crossed for you Rosie!     

Karen x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Rosie, 

Thinking of you today Hun   

Hope all goes well !

Nix. x


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanx rosie,
                And good luck to u for 2day.xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Yes Rosie we are all sending you lots of                                                                     
Cat x


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2007)

Rosie I hope you both are healthy and well   

Sukie


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. Thank you so much for all your good luck wishes. You are all so lovely. 

Well after all that bleeding and passing clots and disappearing symptoms we had the private reassurance scan today and the result is to the left. We saw a lovely little bubbs with heartbeat, arms, legs and doing somersalts and riverdancing. I can't tell you how relieved we were and how wonderful it was. 

I have to go and make my tea now (followed by a packet of celebratory munchies). Will be back tomorrow to do more personals and catch up with you all. And will be back and chatting with you all I promise.

Thanks again girls.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ahhh I am so pleased  (tears of joy honest!!) I have been so worried about you today .. fantastic news ..you deserve it to be smooth sailing from now on ..but I am sure you will be kept on your toes ...sending you huge amounts of                                    
for the rest of your pregnancy hun x 
Cat x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Rosie,

I'm so happy for you darling - really lovely scan pic. 

I wish you a happy and stress free remainder of your pregnancy !  

Nix. xxxx


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

CONGRATS ROSIE               

So so pleased for you, I hope you can relax and enjoy this precious time from now on    

FI


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Ah thank you so much girls. I don't know what I'd do without your support I honestly don't. 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi to all...!!!

It feels like i have been away forever and I'm not to sure where to begin re personals so just going to say "hello ladies, hope you are all ok"   

Rosie, what a fab scan pic, I'm really chuffed that things are ok i bet you and DH are over the moon   

I'm due to ovulate around the wkend and we're due to spend it down at my parents caravan, Rob keeps saying "if the van's a rockin don't come a knockin"    so should be an interesting wkend as they will be there too!!!! 

Had better go but take care 

Sam xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Sam that is such a funny image in my head now   ..hope that you get success ..you never know all that fresh air    
Cat x


----------



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi All,

Things not good with me - woke up to blood again this morning. Looks like AF is arriving, but 7 days early and the shortest cycle I have EVER had. Very upset and as DH is still in bed, I have no-one to talk to about it.

Looks like the blood test on Tuesday was a waste of a journey and I am just so fed up with it all. I am due to go back to see my Consultant next week, but I just can't see how that will be worth a trip either. I've no clomid left as I was only given 3 months worth and now its seems that all is left is a massive wait for IVF as we can't afford to go private.

And now I feel such a horrible person as Rosie's scan picture (and I am really, really pleased for you Rosie!), has really upset me.

Karen


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

karen

Dont think weve chatted, and not sure of your circumstances, but are you sure its not an implantation bleed? or is it too much for that?  Totally understand your upset at the scan picture, when our emotions run high, we can feel really happy for someone yet feel really irrationally emotional.... I'm sure weve all been there a times..... Fi


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Morning all,

Viking Girl = so sorry AF has arrived and so early too!  I think mine will (finally) be here today too      Don't feel bad about your emotions getting the better of you today - we all feel the same sometimes, really happy for other people but heartbroken for ourselves at the same time. It doesn't make you a bad person Hun - just normal I think !

Sam = me and DH had to do a caravan holiday with the in laws a few years ago and I can still remember having to try BMS with one foot pushed up against the bedroom door cos it didn't lock - or even shut properly    Good luck !!

Morning to everyone else - hope you're all ok today ?!

Nix. x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi Karen ..It could be an implantation bleed hun..try not to let Rosie's scan upset you .... it is a sign of hope for all of us ..as Rosie struggled like we all are ..and it happened for Rosie so it can happen for us hun..  I know it is sooo hard sometimes ..we are always here for you hun,  

Will your consultant not give you some more clomid ? it is unusual for people to only be offered 3 months worth ..so def worth asking .. fingers crossed you won't need anymore and that it is implantation bleeding..   
Cat x


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2007)

Karen It could be implantation bleed as it would be around that time I'll keep my fingers crossed for you  

Rosie that is great news, hopefully my sister will have the same result on Fri at her scan she is 8 weeks and had started to spot for the last couple of weeks


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Karen, I'm so sorry my picture upset you - it certainly wasn't my intention to upset anyone. We have been through a lot to get here and 2 previous heartbreaks that we are clinging on to this with all our hope. We are far from out of the woods yet and are fully aware that things could go wrong again, so this picture is all we have to pin our hopes on. If it helps hun there is a place on intros which explains how to turn them off so you can't see them. Sorry you've been spotting. It can be a side effect of Clomid and I also used to get it around ov time, and also it could indicate implantation, so keeping my fingers crossed for you.   I know how horrid and what a rollercoaster it is. Might be worth asking your consultant for more than 3 months of Clomid as many ladies have gone on to get a BFP after 6 cycles. Good luck hun.

Sukie, I really hope everything is alright for your sister. I know how frightened we were the other day after weeks of spotting, bleeding and passing clots and we were convinced it was all over. Hopefully the spotting is just one of those things. Sending loads of   for her and for you for this cycle  .

Hi to everyone else. Hope you're all doing ok?

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi All,

Quick question from the Clomid moron.........can I take painkillers at the same time as taking the Clomid - paracetamol ?!?

Ta, 

Nix


----------



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks Rosie - I've turned it off as I am having a really hard time at the moment and have no-one to talk to about it that understands and doesn't think I am a selfish and self-centred cow.


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Viking Girl -  

Always here if you want to rant/chat darling.


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Karen, I understand hun, I've felt those horrible lows too, and they are awful and you feel absolutely no hope. I don't think you're a selfish or self-centred cow either, as I have felt the same way as you do and there is nothing wrong with that. Sending you lots of   and remember we are here for you any time no matter what lows or highs you're going through. Hope you feel better soon hun. Please don't beat yourself up as you've done nothing wrong.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Folks - Happy Easter  

Nix - your caravan tale made me    Luckily my parents van is only about 2yrs old and probably nicer than my house at the minute (currently decorating) so no leg on the door position for us thank god!!!!  PS i think paracetamol is ok 

Cat - Glad you had a giggle, Rob thinks it's funny too and keeps tipping me the   when my mum and dad are around.... like we're a pair of teenagers planning to get up to no good    

Viking Girl - Really sorry to hear you are struggling chick, it is hard and i don't think anyone can really warn you about what a difficult journey some of us have to go thro to achieve a BFP..... I tend to look at the scan pics on here in a different way as they give me lots of hope that one day mine might be there too.
FIVE friends have caught pregnant since Jan this year alone and to be honest it's times like that when i personally struggle. At least 4 of them don't have a clue about wanting something every month so bad it makes your heart break  
keep strong chick, we are all here for you  

Had better go and get some chores done, take care folks, have a lovely Easter break and i will speak to you all soon i hope

Sam xx

Ps The new car is fab and i haven't stopped grinning all week, i'm like a kid with a new toy....... "I'll drive, i'll drive"


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Karen ...we don't think you are selfish hun   and we are here for you ... I think it is a side effect of the clomid having such highs and lows ..and it is really really hard each time it doesn't work ...don't be too hard on yourself hun ..it isn't easy ...BUT you will get there I am positive of it ...x
Cat x


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2007)

Karen Has it got heavier or are you still spotting.

Thanks Rosie I'll let you know how she gets on today. Hope you have stressless eight months 

Sam Happy driving 

Hi to Cat, Nix and all other girls in the tww 

Sukie


----------



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi All,

Thanks for the kind words everyone (Cat - thanks for the PM hun... meant a lot!). Not got a clue what is happening! 

Sukie - Bleeding stopped as soon as it started on Wed morning and I had a rush of dark brown stuff (old blood from Wed I guess?) at about 1am this morning. Used a tampax just in case AF was coming and that the brown stuff was just advance warning, but not needed!!  Nothing happening now!

Feel a little light headed today and a bit "other-wordly" is that makes any sense at all! Been and bought a lovely little summer outfit for our youngest nephew as an easter pressie this morning and feel broodier than ever!

Heaven only knows what is going on with me at the moment!

Karen x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi girls and Happy Easter !!

Just checking in quickly cos we're off to the mother in laws for the weekend......Hmmmmmm - do you reckon mother in law and clomid pills will mix well !?!?!   

Hope you're all OK and filling up on eggs !
  
Nix. x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Hey the only eggs we girls want are fertilised ones   ...well guess one of those lovely scrumptious Thorntons ones wouldn't go a miss .. it would be a hardship but someone's got to do it ..ha ha 

I have been on sleepy mode today which usually means that I am due on any time .. I get this sheer exhaustion about a week before and have fallen asleep 3 times this week during the day which is not like me the rest of the time ..luckily I have been on holiday so have been able to sleep. Still not decided if going to go for treatment ..I am thinking I might wait until my hosp appointment in May .. 
Cat x


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi girls

Karen I really hope that this is it for you   I was just reading your signature and we are roughly going through the same thing. This is my third clomid and going to go for IVF if this doesn't work  My appointment is 20,4,07  

Cat lets hope for both types of eggs fertilised and chocolate 

Rosie would you be able to put me down for testing on the 29th please 

Nix


Nix76 said:


> Hi girls and Happy Easter !!
> 
> Just checking in quickly cos we're off to the mother in laws for the weekend......Hmmmmmm - do you reckon mother in law and clomid pills will mix well !?!?!
> 
> ...


      Hopefully it's a good mix!

Sukie


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Day 36 and no period yet .. it will arrive on tuesday when I have to go back to work no doubt! 

I think I will go for it this month ..I have nothing to lose do I ..apart from money ..and a few sanity cells! 

How is everyone today ? 

Cat x


----------



## coughsweet (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Easter everyone  

2ww over for me this month and am on to dose no.2 of clomid. Feeling like a bit of a freak for having such short cycles - only 23 days this time. I hoped the clomid might lengthen it a bit for me as have read short luteal phase not good but it doesn't seem to have made a difference. I asked the nurse about it and she said it was ok but didn't sound too certain. Sorry for grumbling when I know lots of people on here are desparate to get AF more regularly (but only as a precursor to not seeing her at all of course!  ).

Sending you all lots of luck and     for wherever you are in your cycle

coughsweet


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. Have updated the list for you. Sukie good luck for this cycle and Coughsweet good luck for next cycle.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks Rosie 

Coughsweet At least you get to have more goes in a year!  Hope it works this time


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi
please can you put me down for 17th April.

   to all

Thanks Olive 22XX


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Olive. I've updated you on the list. Good luck.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## susamwalker2002 (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi Rosie,

Please could you put me down for the 11th May.

Just finished 4th month and another  

Can I just say how cute little P is and I'm wishing you all the luck in the world   

Good luck to everyone spreading loads of  

Take Care

Susan xxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Susan, I've updated you on the list. Sorry for your BFN, but wishing you lots of luck for this next cycle.  

Ah thanks Susan, that means a lot. I've had a horrid water infection the last few days and was in so much pain I thought baby was in trouble. I've been taking antibiotics since yesterday though and things seem to have improved a little. Still nervous that things aren't ok though, but have my NHS scan on Monday so am just keeping everything crossed.  

Hope you have had a lovely Easter.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

Rosie I know you are poorly hun so no hurry but would you put me down for testing on the 29th please... thanks..    I hope you are feeling better soon x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Well, am back from MIL's and the clomid didn't make me attack her, so I guess it was a good trip   

I've finished my pills now and am going for my day 12 scan next Monday (actually day 13) - what date would I need to test ?  Sorry for being a bit dim but my periods can be all over the place !

Nix.


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Sorry to heat AF has turned up for a few of you over the past couple of days - damn that witch     

Cat any news on AF for you.... did she turn up today as you predicted?? Hope not chick   

Nix, glad to hear both you and MIL survived the weekend together    .... There's hope for us all yet  

The caravan weekend went well, my young nephews were there with us too which was good as the youngest usually only has to look at Rob and bursts into tears, apparently he's not good around men in general but after a bit of a shaky start and lots of easter egg bribery they were best friends (and that was just for Rob  ) 

Rosie sorry to hear you have been suffering a bit chick, hope you feel better soon!!  Could you add me for testing on 25th April please?

Had better go and put some dinner on, take care folks

Sam xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. Thanks for your well wishes. Am still in quite a lot of discomfort but it's not hurting quite as much as it was to walk and pee (sorry for TMI!)  

Tulip and Sam, I've updated you both on the list. Best of luck for this cycle.  

Nix, I would wait and see what they say at your scan hun and if it looks like you're due to ov then count at least 14 days after ov - that should be your test date. Good luck hun.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2007)

Yey Kelly we'll be testing on the same day


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

No still no AF but as have had no treatment this month ..unless it is immaculate conception time I should get it any day...then onto treatment again!

Hope you are all well and hope the infection clears up quick Rosie. x
Cat x


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi everyone!
Came back yesterday after a lovely holiday in Croatia and   came whilst I was waiting for my delayed flight from London Gatwick to Manchester. I am OK not that upset just tired and numb, two more cycles and then IUI ( after they check my tubes ). 
Sorry I didn't read last two weeks posts, I'll catch up this week. Love your scan photo Rosie! 
Hope everyone's fine!  

Andi


----------



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi All,

Well after all the trauma, it is another BFN. AF arrived late on Monday (day 31) after an increased amount of spotting. It is the most painful AF I have had for a very long time, so much so that I had to shout DH and wake him up to come and help me  . Massive clots and generally horrible.

I am back at the Consultant tomorrow and my gut feel is that the Clomid has exaggerated my endometriosis and that is the reason for the spotting and now bad AF. Not counting my chickens or anything, but I would not be surpised if this is the end of my clomid road.

I will update more after tomorrow - just very fed up with it all now.

Karen x


----------



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

So sorry to hear of your bfn     I am wondering if it could of been a implantation failure with you having all the clots and being so heavy rather than the endro.. sorry I am ashamed to say I don't know much about endro but I know I am like this too sometimes and it makes me wonder if this is what has happened. Sending you lots of          
Kelly xxxxx


----------



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

Andi,
Sorry to hear about your bfn too     sending and wishing you lots of             too  

Croatia sounds nice, quite fancy going there.. really glad you enjoyed it 
Kellyxxx


----------



## Nancy2015 (Dec 2, 2004)

hey ladies

thought I should let you know that finally on CD 38 I got my BFP YAAAAAAAY!!!!



Good luck to all

Dawnxxxx


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Congratulations Dawnie, i know we havent chatted but i think youve just given me my first smile of a [email protected]@y day, its so nice to see your happiness


----------



## Nancy2015 (Dec 2, 2004)

Aww bless you Fi!!!

Keep smiling 

I never even ovulated on my first cycle of 100mg of clomid so thought my 2nd on 150mg hadn't worked either... until i had this urge to test again today 

Good luck hunny!!!

Dawn xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Thank you Dawnie, youve given me some hope telling me that as well as a smile .. thankyou


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Many Congratulations Dawnie ..may you have a wonderful stressfree and healthy 9 months x
Cat x


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

Dawnie! 
Have a healthy nine months! Such a good news!

Andi


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2007)

Dawn that is great news I'm really pleased for you both


----------



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

Fantastic news Dawn!  

Well - update from me! We've been to see the Consultant today. I went through everything that has happened this month with the spotting, pain and horrid clots and he didn't seem over concerned - my endo wasn't mentioned so maybe I was putting 2 and 2 together and getting 5 (not uncommon for me - just ask my long suffering DH!  ).

He then asked me what I wanted to do as we are at that stage now. I said that I was happy to do another 3 months on Clomid and see what happens. He totally agreed with that, but said that with my age (36) time is now starting to become a factor as I will need to have started IVF by the time I am 38... so the long and short of it is that I have another 3 months of   pills (started them today although it is day 3... ok'd by the Doc) and we have now been referred for IVF. Referral form filled in while we were there and I've signed on the dotted line!
We have referred to The Hewitt Centre at Liverpool Womens Hospital as it is the closest - just need to find out the wait although as I only have 18 months until I am 38, the view is that I may be prioritised.

In some ways I am relieved - at last we are on the way, but there is a part of me (and I can't really explain it to anyone) that is a bit gutted because we know that IVF is the end of the line. If that doesn't work, then there is nowhere else to go. I know there is a long road before we get there and the   pills may work or we might be lucky and manage it au naturelle, but there is a definate end point now... does that make any sense??

Anyway - you are stuck with me for another 3 months   and I'm going to pester the life out of the IVF board as well.

Rosie - can you put me down for testing on 11th May please?  

Thanks for everyone for their very kind words - Cat, thanks for the PM... I'll drop you a line when I get a minute later today.

Karen x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. 

Dawnie, big congratulations to you!   Wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months.  

Karen, I've updated you on the list - good luck for testing on the 11th!   

Rosie. xxx


----------



## LeighanneC (Sep 20, 2005)

Congratulations Dawnie          



Love and kisses
Leighanne
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Fantastic news Dawn - don't think we;ve chatted before, but just hearing your news gives me hope!

Karen - I don't think I've chatted to you before either but I could TOTALLY relate to what you were saying about IVF seeming to be the end of the line - I've had thoughts like that too if the CLomid doesn;t work (especially seeing as my DH doesn't seem keen to go any further if this doesn;t work).  Really hope the second batch of pills works for you darling   

Fi - sorry you've been having a sh**ty day Hun am sending you a big 

Hi to everyone else!!

Nix. xx


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

sammylou2 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> The caravan weekend went well, my young nephews were there with us too which was good as the youngest usually only has to look at Rob and bursts into tears, apparently he's not good around men in general but after a bit of a shaky start and lots of easter egg bribery they were best friends (and that was just for Rob )
> 
> Sam xx


       
Good luck coughsweet with your short 2ww, you got every right to grumble each and everyone of our problems what
ever they are matter to us

Karen sorry to hear youre having such a bad time good to hear that your spirits have lifted with your news  

Hi Nix
Thanks for the hug, feeling much better today


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Karen ..great news ...wishing you every luck for a BFP ..I am 36 this year too hun so in a similar boat ..I have my consultant appointment next month so it will be interesting to see what he says.. hopefully you won't need the IVF hun x 

Hi Fi, Tulip, Rosie, Nix, Leighanne,  ...and everyone else   I am babysitting at the moment ..so short and sweet again x


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2007)

Karen Glad to see you are feeling better, hopefully you won't need the IVF (I'll be heading down that route at the end of this cycle) 
Goood luck hun


----------



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

Karen really glad to hear you appt went well !!! Wishing you tonnes of luck


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi Tulip, Rosie, Sukie ...and all you other mad folk   how are you all today ?

We def should start a regular chat room event ..it was funny last night .. as we all tried to make noises and sussing the thing out! and feels more personal than posting ..you can actually have a proper conversation!

well started the   drugs last night and so far not too   (but plenty of time for that !!) 

Not sure what date I should start testing with the OPK's as I have a long cycle ..day 12 ? my cycles are about 36-38 days.  I will have to order some more so I have plenty!

It would be so cool if we had a window we could look in and just see exactly when we were about to ovulate wouldn't it! 
Cat x


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2007)

Hi girls just a quick one as I'm off to buy some fish for our pond.
Yes lets try and do another chat night soon x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Gosh it has been quiet on this thread today ...Sukie how are the fish ..I love fish in a garden ..very relaxing ..I used to keep tropical fish and they were pretty cool too.

Hope you have had a good day today x
Cat x


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2007)

The fish are good though our cats keep looking at them 

How are you doing hun?

Sukie


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I'm good ...in good spirits today (well absolutely barmy on these drugs but nothing new there then !) ..ummm had to tweak your number a bit ...thought you had to be a bit devilish lol
Cat x


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2007)

I've tweaked yours too


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh !!


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2007)

There's a few more for being good


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

There we go ...much better and nice and rounded x
Cat x

P.s Someone save me pleeeeeeeeeeeeese x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Had my first ever CD12 scan today and apparently I will be testing on 5th May - could you put me down please Rosie ?!

Not sure how I feel about this day (it;s the anniversary of my Dad's death so am generally a bit    ), but maybe this year it'll be a good day    

Hope you're all well.  I wish you all BFP's !!!!

Nix. x


----------



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

Fingers and toes crossed for you Nix!    

Karen x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Karen !

I'm swinging from being mega positive to convinced it's all doomed at the moment!

is that normal ?!  Or is that just these damn mental pills    ?!?!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Nix that is normal hun x 

Cat x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Nix, I've updated you on the list hun. Let's hope that will be a lucky day and will mean your dad is smiling down on you for testing. I asked my lat Grandad and late Aunt for them to help us and I really think they did. Good luck.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

Nix good luck hunny x


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Arent some people insensitive?

    I saw a friend 2day who is ready to have her baby anytime and is massive,she said you dont fancy carryin it for me do you its killin me.I said theres nothing i would like more.x

    I feel left out now cos youve all got more bubbles than me


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Max updating your bubbles


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

There you go to give you lots of energy.....


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanx fi,
            Do you want some back as i know u like the number your on?xx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi all

Well I tested today and   . I cant believe it, I had convinced myself I was prgnant. I feel so down plus someone at work had a go at me about something trivial and I just wanted to cry. I'm so sensitive and down at mo. I cried in car on way home instead. 

Hope others are having luck on this journey.

Love Olive 22XX


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

So sorry about your BFN Olive  

Nix. x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Olive, sorry about your BFN hun.   I used to feel very down when AF came or when I got a BFN, and I think apart from the disappointment of getting a BFN, hormones also make us feel really low. Wishing you the best of luck for next cycle hun.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

max_8579 said:


> Arent some people insensitive?
> 
> I saw a friend 2day who is ready to have her baby anytime and is massive,she said you dont fancy carryin it for me do you its killin me.I said theres nothing i would like more.x
> 
> I feel left out now cos youve all got more bubbles than me


Max, you are so right, my friend is pregnant and so is her sister who is due twins on the same day (both planned pregnancies). All my friend went go on about recently was how her sister was saying she was going to struggling to cope as she already has a 2yr old daughter, i nearly blew my top as i would give anything to swap places at this minute, twins have got to be better than no children at all 

Olive, sorry to hear of your negative test result  it's sooooo hard isn't it

Sam xx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks all for your messages. Its great to talk to people who understand, was starting to feel so alone. Although my dp has been great and says he loves no matter what.

  to all

Olive 22 xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

everyone ...pc is finally fixed hurray ..so will catch up with everyone tomorrow ...so missed coming on here to see you guys  
Cat x


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2007)

Cat Glad to have you back


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks sweetie ..I missed you      how did your appointment go ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2007)

Good thanks this time next month I should be on the drugs for IVF  How are you, how soon till you use the donor?


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Thats cool .. I am doing pee sticks every day so really have to wait and see if I get a positive .. otherwise I am planning on organising him for next thursday which will be day 16 .and then days.18..20..22 I have long cycles and I am sure that I ovulate late .. it is a bit of a nightmare really and I wish I was being scanned ..as not sure I can rely on pee sticks ..but can but hope..the stick def was diff today than yesterday so perhaps I am heading for a positive one? the line got darker today but still wasn't darker than the control line.. 

Anyway hun I have my fingers crossed for you ..hope it works first time for you hun x 

Cat x


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2007)

Fingers crossed for you too babe


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I hope so ..I have it in my head that I might be nearing the end of the cycles they let me do ..I might be wrong but I have a lot of cancer in my family ..my gran died of cancer at about the age of 30 (when my Dad was 2) and we think that it may have started with ovarian cancer and it spread to her bowel etc .. and my Mum has had cancer ..so I am classed as high risk ..but what will be will be .. at least I have given it a good shot and I knew that I would always regret not doing so .. life is too short to have regrets.. so fingers crossed for a lucky cycle this time ..
Cat x


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2007)

Positive thinking hun I truly hope it works you are wonderful woman and deserve this


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2007)

Righto I'm off to bed, have a good nights sleep x
would you *please* take me off the odd number


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Somebody beat me too it so added a few more on x


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Rosie can you put me down for testing for 18th May please

Cheers Fi


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Rosie, can you put me down for testing on the 1st May

Thanks SS


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. I've updated you both on the list. Wishing you the best of luck.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

No idea when I should test ..pick a date any date lol
Cat x


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2007)

Cat The 31st Dec


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ok I will test then lol ..hey we could be mega preggars by then !!    
Cat x


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah      Thats what I was thinking      (I crack myself up)


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

ha ha you are funny    ..that was eggcellent


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

argh odd number alert [fly][/fly]


----------



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi All,

Another month, another 2WW!! 

Here we go again!

Karen x


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2007)

Good luck for this cycle Karen


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Good luck Karen and all of us on the 2ww    

This is my first one on clomid and I am starting to send myself a bit   now - if I google "early pregnancy symptoms" one more time I swear my computer wil crash  . 

Nix.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2007)

Nix Good luck hope all this going mad is going to end in a BFP


----------



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

hi Rosie,
Could you please put me down for testing on the 7th May please. Thank you
Clairexxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Sukie - let's hope that it's a month of miracles and we ALL get our BFP's !!!!

Claire - good luck for the 7th hun, you're 2 days behind me.  How you doing ??

Nix  

  and    to us all on our 2WW's !!!


----------



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

hi
I'm ok thanks, given up all hope of conceiving on clomid as DH's SA came back and everything has reduced, so i figured that without a miracle it isnt going to happen this way. Its made me feel a lot happier about it all, and has taken the pressure of having to do it at the right time etc. Its my last month of clomid and im looking forward to the egg sharing that i'm hopefully going to do!!
take care
Clairexxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Good luck hun


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Claire, I've updated you on the list. Best of luck hun.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks Nix  

Good luck Claire 

I've got a odd number would some one put me straight


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2007)

Well it's a   for me. So IVF here we come   

Good luck to all you clomid girls


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Sukie, sorry it was BFN for your next cycle. Wishing you loads of luck for IVF.    

Rosie. xxx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Folks

Sukie, sorry to hear AF has turned up, she did for me on Fri just as i was about to leave for a Hen wkend in York......  Wishing you lots of success through your IVF journey, fingers crossed there is a BFP waiting just around the corner  

Claire - Good Luck for the 7th chick

It's iui for us now and my first scan is this Tuesday to start tracking follies and run thro the meds/injections    If anything I'm pleased to move onto the next stage all be it a little sceptical as i had envisage clomid being the wonderdrug i needed to achieve a BFP - oh i so love naivety  

Had better go as it's getting late, and the wkend has been a long one   

Take care peeps

Sam xx

PS I have spoken to Sonjia aka Mrs Hopeful and she is being very brave and taking things one day at a time.


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Sam, sorry your AF turned up too. Good news that you are moving on to IUI though. I remember thinking Clomid was a wonder drug and by cycle 8 felt totally disillusioned and like I was just going through the motions. Sending you lots of   for IUI.

Rosie. xxx

P.S. I have so much admiration for Mrs Hopeful. She is very brave and always comes back positive and fighting. I just wish she hadn't have had to go through what she has. She was good enough to PM me back yesterday (I just didn't get back until quite late on), so I sent her a message back. Hope she feels a little better soon.


----------



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

hi,
sorry to hear about your BFN, this time next week i'll probably have mine too so will be joining you with the IVF. I'm actually looking forward to being 'drug free' for a while, cant wait for the for the disappearance of the hot flushes and mood swings. Does anyone know how long the clomid takes to get out of your system?


----------



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

Sukie, So sorry to hear a/f arrived   we are cycle buddies again mine came too... horrid witch   wishing you tonnes of luck      

Sam sorry to hear the evil one turned up for you too   also wishing you tonnes of luck 
    

No clomid for me this month we are having a break.. no hot flushes or headaches   wishing everyone good luck           
        

Love Kelly x


----------



## apparition (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi all
now on the 2WW and it is going to be so tough this time. My sister-in-law who lives directly opposite us is due to drop on Thursday (she shared a litle bit of bump magic last week). 

It has been a tough ride there as she announced her pregnancy the day after we were diagnosed (discovered incorrect) with severe male infertility. Since then, although living directly opposite each other and being good buddies who I shared my desperation for children with, she have been really frosty with us. She never even mentioned that they were trying and asked me initially not to talk about our tests - "it was too personal". I think it is guilt and also shock - they hadn't really considered kids much before getting pregnant but thought they should give it a go as we were having such problems. A real slap in the face. 

I'm so sorry for ranting here - I love her dearly - it is the world I'm angry with not her. I'm looking forward to the baby as I find pregnant women difficult to be around. How do we try to act happy when it feels so sore to see their joy. I hate my jealousy. Need help on this front!

My other friend a good study buddy (we're both struggling through p/t Masters) is in and out of maternity with pre-eclampsia so she could deliver at any time. I can't escape babies even if I tried.

Love to all this fortnight. Apps


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Apparition - 

Must be really hard to have 2 people so close about to give birth.

Weirdly, I find it easier to deal with people I know - it's strangers and people on TV that I can really bitter jealous envious about 

Good luck on your 2WW - let's hope it's a BFP !!  I'm due to test on Saturday and am really stressing now - finding it really hard to stay positive, but at the same time am obsessively checking for symptoms 

Nix


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Again you can't get rid of me I'm afraid   iui was bloody abandoned wasn't it.  My day 5 scan showed that i already had a maturing follicle and instead of it being 1.1 in size it was 1.7 ie instead of it being the size of a pea it was a flippin large grape!!! 
I thought it looked big on the scan, i was also told that i have a tilted womb but some good news is a cyst on my left ovary has now gone (hallelujah) 
I asked why the follie had decided to get a mind of it's own and the nurse just said it was one of those things and could happen.  Have been gutted all day and can't believe there is another month to wait it seems like an eternity....... Sorry for the rant guys just needed to blow off some steam, i know i should do it on the iui board but feel better here for the time being  

Apparition, i can really relate to how your feeling as can most of the ladies on this site, it is hard and don't feel bad about what your going thro chick.  Good luck with your 2ww  


Hey Rosie, i know what you mean about Sonjia, she is a star and i feel blessed to know her, there are so many brave people on this site and every story gives me hope and inspiration (even yours hun)

Had better go, I'm popping to my friends tonight whilst DH watches the footie on tv so need to get some dinner on!!

Take care everyone

Sam xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Rosie ..can you put me down for testing on the 16th May ta x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Cat, I've put you on the list hun. Good luck!    

Rosie. xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks hun ..feel quite positive this month I gave the little swimmers a good talking to and said ..go find that egg  
Cat x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

BFN for me this month - AF showed last night.

Good luck to everyone still on their 2ww   

Nix.


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Sorry AF showed Nix. Wishing you the best of luck for your next cycle.    

Rosie. xxx


----------



## apparition (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi all
Nix we all know how you feel and we're there with you girl - or not far behind.   
I have to wait untill the 12th May. (Will you add me to the list Rosie?) 

Have you anything planned to try different this cycle. I do something different each time in hope that might just be the magic? Maybe more wine, maybe less, yoga, Tai chi, new book or just more time on other things. Get a bump rub from someone after ovulation. 

This helps me stay positive each time.  I know the tablets don't help you feel that way but a little wallowing, and a REALLY good cry with stacks of chocolate get me over the worst. We're going threw hell and need to treat ourselves right. 


Blessings to all Apps


----------



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi All,

Still on the 2WW... is it me, or does it go really slowly!!!

Karen x


----------



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

hi, 
sorry nix about AF showing up. Did she come early? We were meant to be testing at the same time i think. Mine is on its way too. In fact i'm so sure that i've arranged my 1st IVF referral today.
Yes, this 2WW is definately dragging.
Take care,
Clairexx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi all,

Thanks Rosie !!

Apparition - I'm looking into acupuncture at the moment !  I know what you mean about having something extra to make you feel a bit more positive - last month I went for it with the brazil nuts and seeds    Good luck for the 12th hun  

Karen - good luck hun    Yep, think those 2 weeks were the longest EVER !!!

Claire - Yep, she came very early for me - this was my shortest cycle for years !  Really hope AF doesn't show for you hun  

Good luck to everyone else still on their 2ww -   and  

Nix


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Has anyone heard from Rosie ?


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Cat, I'm here. Sorry I didn't post last night but we got delayed and only got back late, had tea (at 10 o'clock!) and went to bed as I was shattered. Everything was good, but will do a detailed post on the chat thread.

Apparition, I've updated you on the list. Good luck.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Sooooo glad and relieved that everything is fine hun x
Cat x


----------



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

hi girls
AF not here and have tested this morning - a BFN for me on my last month of clomid - onto IVF nowxxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi clc_girly. It's not over until AF shows, so fingers crossed the test may have been wrong.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

hi i hope so too, but its day 15 post ovulation and am sure it would of shown up by now


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Fingers crossed you never know though. I tested 14 dpo and BFN and day after BFP, and I've read posts from others who haven't tested positive until about 17 dpo. Fingers crossed for you.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

Really? Thanks Rosie, you've given me some hopexxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Maybe you could do a search - I'm sure some posts may have been on the 2ww ladies board? Let's keep everything crossed that this is the case.     It's defo not over until the rotten   shows.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi rosie, could you put me down for testing on 27th may

Thank you xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Dakota, I've added you to the list. Good luck hun.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

AF is here so a definate BFN for mexx


----------



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

Still waiting here - 16 dpo.....!


----------



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

good luck!!!


----------



## wishingangel22 (Mar 19, 2007)

sorry to gatecrash (again lol) im on cd15 and had my peak and pos opk today. when do i count from 1dpo? i will join you all when i get to that stage. xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Clc_girly, so sorry AF turned up.  . I hope that you get a nice surprise before you have to go for IVF.  

Karen, good luck hun - sounds hopeful.  

Wishingangel22, I saw Minxy has answered your post on the main board, so I'm sure she's steered you in the right direction hun.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## wishingangel22 (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks Rosie she did hun. She seems to know everything and anything about TTC! Everytime I ask something she is the one that makes me understand it fully 
How are you all today? I'm on CD16 and this is my 2nd peak. I'm so hopeful for my first cycle of clomid.
I've been in pain for 2 days cos I'm constipated (sorry tmi) and have lots of wind. Anyone know how to ease it? I'm hoping I've only got it cos I'm ov'ing!
Also your temp is meant to rise when you have ov'ed. Does it suddenly shoot up or gradually?
CD14 it was low, CD15 I got a peak and + and it went up by 00.10 and today another peak and its risen by another 00.10 xxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Wishingangel. The only thing I can think of to ease wind is burnt toast, but not very pleasant! Yo can bloat etc. around ov so let's hope it's happening. You should see a sudden rise, however it needs to stay up there, so your charting website will only let you know if it has considered you have ov'd a few days after. This is why it can only really be used as another form of confirmation of ov so to speak as you will only see it after the event. It is very useful used in conjunction with other methods of monitoring ov I found. I used OPKs, charting CM and other signs of ov and BBT and found this really helped me. Make sure you don't get too hung up on it though as if you're doing this for many months it can stress you out. The best way to look at it is as an interesting way to get to know your body and after a few months of doing it you will become a bit of an expert yourself. Good luck.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Rosie ..Your scan pic is sooo cute x Glad you had a fab birthday .. I am off to bed as still tired (hoping that is a good sign!) 7 days to go until testing yipeee !
Cat x


----------



## apparition (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi all
due to test tommorrow and getting anxious.   Feel very slightly crampy but could be over analysis. Can you get this in early pregnancy? Not sure if it is PMT or just testing anxiety. DH anxious too - bit of a barney last night and which really dropped my positivity. I was really feeling good this time, now not so sure - looks like it could be the weekend from hell with my two bumps due to deliver.   Any advice on how to keep from blubbering over said weans in public? Haven't had to face this on the clomid yet. 

WIND! - Wishangel - I drink camomile and spearmint tea after lunch and dinner and it is good for relaxation and good for digestion.

Good luck to eveyone  and remember     

Love Apps


----------



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

No AF yet (ticker has re-set itself so I am actually CD32)... some spotting this morning so it may be on its way, but nothing now.

If AF not here tomorrow, I will test!

Probably put the mockers on it now saying that!   

Karen x


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2007)

Good luck Karen


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Fingers crossed for you both


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Karen ..Good luck for today hun x 
Hello to everyone else 

Well day 32 and I am starting to feel very pmt'y cos getting annoyed  with people ..my Dad just phoned up and said that he had bought a car at the auctions yesterday ..a 3/4 non runner ..then went onto tell me all that was wrong with it  ...including the head gasket ..air con doesn't work blah blah blah ..and then said I thought it would do you  ..I think he thinks that he will do it up make use of it himself until his own vehicle is repaired ..and then pass it onto me .. as he said we could cover the cost between us ...I felt like saying HELLO SINCE WHEN DID I ASK YOU TO BUY ME A CAR !!! 

I probably sound completely ungrateful but he has paid £195 for this car so it will be a heap .. in fact he said it was scruffy ..then when I didn't sound impressed he said its a quite nice little car ..I had already told him I was not going to buy another car until we have the gates put on as the vandalism, theft and burn out kind of put me off !!! and if I did buy a car I would have bought a smaller one so that I can fit in works car park as that saves me a lot of hassle ..but only little cars can fit through the entrance to it .. up to a maximum of a Fiesta, Peugeot 206, Corsa type size (well the old corsa the new one is huge !) and I would have bought one that was not a heap as don't enjoy the stress at MOT time .. would rather spend a bit more to begin with !!Sorry for this rant .... do you think you get stressy if pregnant in the 2ww .. or is this a sign of doom ? I have looked back over my cycles and I could in theory get AF any time from day 31-38 as my cycles have varied each month.. so in theory it could be here today [fly] [/fly]

Got to think positive .. I am having a crafty day today (and tomorrow but with someone different!) I have 3 commissions from people at work for cards ..so that will keep me busy !

Have a good day everyone 
Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Cat 
Sorry your feeling irritable, I ve read in many places that the signs for PMT and BFP can be very similar,as you go into week 4. so I wouldnt give up hope yet at all, but just try and keep that realistic portion somewhere just in case to be prepared. My DH is convinced I,ve got caught this month    for the same reasons, he keeps saying something weird is happening to me (hormonally) and hes never known me like this, rollercoaster of moods etc.... I know it may well be a/f approaching, but lets both of us keep hoping xx


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Karen
sorry to hear you got BFN, good luck for next month hun                
Fi


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Karen sorry it wasnt the result you had hoped for but have everything (you know fingers toes eyes + such  ) crossed that you will have better luck next time hun  

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## apparition (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi all
Karen mine arrived today too - early by two days. You sound so positive Iwish I did. I feel pathetic when I hear how much everyone else is going through - it helps kick me out of my depressive self and get perspective. Thank you

I had a flip out 'episode' cursing everyone from God to the cosmos.   This will probably be the worst with all the births this week but I plan to be gentle on myself. DH got me right and actually went to chat to an acupuncturist with me rather than work on the garden. Got appointment on Tuesday with specialist. It has helped me feel more positive too. He's (DH not specialist)making a lovely dinner as we speak and I plan to crack open a really nice wine and sink into into it like a hot bath. Going to try to chill more this round and maybe get back to my dissertation instead of continually checking the site. Don't mind if I'm a little less social this month.

Good luck this month all - remember pregs are our friend  - they carry the precious baby dust 

Fingers crossed but not legs Apps


----------



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

All over - AF arrived as predicted yesterday!

2 Clomid months to go!

Rose - can you put me down for 13th June please?

Karen xx


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Hi Hope you dont mind me joining in! 

I did clomid about 8 years ago for 3 months and nothing happened never mind just got on with life until now.  Moved to Dubai, and over here all the Docs are private.  I have PCOS and had a period that would not stop so went to the doc had a DnC the same day.  The doctor has now put me on metformin and offered me clomid again along with injections.  Was a pretty scary thought to go through all that again specially in another country without the support of family and friends close by, that when I came across this web site.

Anyway have been taking clomid for 3 days and start my injections tomorrow so we will see what happens!!

Good Luck to Everybody!!!

Sharry xxxx


----------



## AmyBxxx (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi Gilrls,

I have PCOS and have got all the Collette Harris books - was just wondering if anyone has seen a good TTC book thats helped at all? Let me know asap - going to the shops today so i can have a good read while DH is watching the footie later!

Thanks in advance!

Amy xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Morning everyone ..just a quickie as going to a craft fair in  a minute .. just wanted to give every one who got a BFN a great big virtual  

I am still hanging in on the 2ww .. roll on Friday ..no real symptoms ..peeing like a good un and really tired still but nothing else ..no sore (.)(.) or anything.. it sends you   thinking about it doesn't it!

Hope you all have a good day x
Cat x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi ladies,

well i officially start my 2ww 2moro, wish me luck  

Good luck to everyone else    

Huggles
Nikki xx


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Nikki looks like we will be cycle buddies as I think I start the 2ww tomorrow as well.
Ba
x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

fingers crossed for us both     from what it sounds like we have both gone through these last few days we need all the positivity we can muster  

Good luck hun


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Things are looking up - I have just bought and eaten an entire carrot cake to myself and am now starting on my bottle of wine  
Ill regret it tomorrow
Ba
x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Enjoy it now   dont worry about 2moro


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hello girls. 

 to everyone who got a BFN.

I've updated the list. Good luck for next cycle and good luck to everyone still on the 2ww.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Good Luck Ladies x
Cat x


----------



## LisaBerts (Sep 2, 2006)

Good Luck everyone!

I'm on my  now think I ovulated on Saturday!

My (.)(.) are tingling (not sore).  But that's about it.

Lisa
  x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

OK, its officially my   from 2day

Good luck everyone


----------



## Mary M (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Guys 
any ideas when I should be testing? I am on CD17 I took clomid for 5 days from CD3 then did ovu pee sticks on CD 8 and had 2 blue lines for four day s.... had bms everyday for those following five days to cd 13. so any idea on when I should be testing?

Thanks 

Mary


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Mary - I have read that the absolute minimum testing date is 10 days post ovulation, but best to wait 14 days so I think that would be CD23 - 27 for you. If you can hold out for CD 27 it means the chances of a false reading improves.

OK so here comes a silly question:

If you take clomid,

if you ovulate,

if you have   before and during ovulation

if you DH count is OK

why wouldnt you get  


I dont get it girls, why arent we all having BFP?
Could someone please shed some light.
Cheers
Ba
x


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

I agree with Davis on that one Mary

Davis, I'l prob stand corrected but from what Ive absorbed, we have a 1 in 25 chance of conceiving as a chick with no male or female problems, and presume a clomid chick who ovulates would be the same, depending on age and other complications etc... We need healthy egg, def sperm implant and then successful womb implant, plus hormons working eeficiently, so its not a case of one step its a multiple of successes, thats my leyman terms anyhow??
And theres a def hit or miss gamble going on in there somewhere... thats my best attempt at my silly answer lol


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Crazy Fi - thanks I guess I knew that really but am frustrated today and just couldnt see it. I just wish I could stop thinking about IF as my brain feels like its going to explode!
Ba
x


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

your not alone Davis, Im still driving myself loopy, i bought 4 tests today to start tomorrow even though I am not due a result til mon or weds depending when I ovulated... So annoyed with myself and climbing the walls


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Well Im the same. Went online and bought THE most sensitive tests I could find. But I even feel guilty about doing that and know I will beat myself up about it next week.
On the one hand I know its not gonna work for me this month and then... and then... well we cant give up hope can we?
Heres a hypothetical for you Fi - I know you like them and remember it from Charlotte Grey - what would you couldnt you live without - love, faith or hope?
Ba
x


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Sounds like a catch question  . I think for me it would have to be love.... I think if you find or have real love you the other two become part of it. I think you need faith to truly love and if you do it should give you hope... does that make sense? kind of loop into each other

Hows about you?


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

I often feel unloved so think I could live without that. I dont believe in much (I dont believe in God, Ying/Yang, a higher being or even that we have souls) so think faith is not important to me. It would have to be hope for me - because when you are a cynical as me you have to have hope that you are wrong!  
But really I agree with you its a catch 22 situation. Still if I had to pick.... it would be hope.
Ba
x


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

very bittersweet reply ,liked the funny side   , but let me kick your DH up the **** if he doesnt make you feel loved   . Threaten him that the clomid chicks are kinda like "Masons" if he takes on 1 he takes on them all and that we have good connections (a pun, get it?)


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Make me feel loved - huh he's down the pub as I speak!
I can feel my second bunch flowers coming on this week (got one on Mondy after his show on the weekend).
Still he knows not to mess with a girl (or girls in this case) and their hormones  
Ba
x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ahhhh Davis hun ..we love you x


----------



## Mary M (Sep 11, 2004)

oh my my Davis I hope that you know that you are well and truly loved by us here on FF we all know what the trials and tribulations are ttc...

Crazy FI I totally agree with you its definately LOVE.

I have this crazy urge to test now!!! I cannot wait any longer but I have this sinking feeling that It has not worked this month......and everyone around me is pregnant...ARGH ARGH

Anyhow good night girls...

Mary


----------



## Mary M (Sep 11, 2004)

I tested and its one of those super sensitive prg tests that tells you 7 days  after conception and it is NEGATIVE I am really feeling upset. I really so wanted to be prg......  
Well its nearly 2.00am here, so I am going to go to bed now....feel crap

NIGHT
Mary


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Sorry it was negative hun ..but even some of those super powerful ones don't always work early so don't give up hope hun.. x 
Cat x


----------



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

it isnt over until the old which shows.   Good luck, Clairexxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Mary, I tested 14 dpo with a sensitive test and got a BFN and the next day used a clearblue digital and got a BFP, so it really is too early. Implantation probably won't have even happened 7 dpo (implantation can happen any time from 5 dpo- 12 dpo) so there is no way any test could give you an accurate result 7dpo. Don't give up hun!  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## susamwalker2002 (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi Rosie,

Hope you are keeping well and little p is being good for mummy?

Just a quick one another   for me this month the   got me yesterday  

Good luck and loads of   to all still on the 2ww

Take care

Susan xxx


----------



## Mary M (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi girls thanks for your replies 
Susan -thinking of you, I think that today is CD23 and I can feel the period pains coming on I am so peed off that I booked my ticket back to the UK for July as I know the i will get a BFN and therefore I need to get away from this extream heat with DS for the summer and as I will not be pg I will be able to fly......yes a defeates attitude if ever there was one.  My DH is 40 today so I have been stressed out all week trying to arrange a surprise dinner party for him tonight...bought him the most expensive present that I have ever bought anyone and got him a brilliant cake.......and I still feel rotten........ anyhow enough about me Please remember that if I am not going on about something or other and complaining that there is something seriously wrong with me....I am now going to lie down for a while... wishing you all lots of positivity.....
Mary
x
(Just a thought maybe I should practice what i am preaching eh?)


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Susan. Sorry AF got you - rotten old     Good luck for next cycle though.   I'm ok thanks but suffering from bad headaches for over a week which are driving me a but bonkers to say the least. 

Mary, don't give up hope yet hun, lots of ladies have AF type pains and then go on to get a BFP, so you never know.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Sorry you got the nasty witch ladies ....heres hoping for your next cycles 
cat x


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Could you put me down for testing on 28th of june please.

  I cant believe the hospital make me wait that long 

Im sure i could test a week earlier though.xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Max. Have added you to the list. Good luck with next cycle.   And with the DIY.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Rosie,

For what it's worth - can you put me down for testing 8th June please hun,

Good luck girls !!!

Nix.


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Rosie, could you put me down for testing 21st June, unless my ovulation date is much earlier, thats my predicted date.

Thanx hun


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

thanks rosie.xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Updated for you girls. Good Luck!  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi All - back on the 2WW again!

Doesn't time fly??  

Karen x


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

hi there im new to all this. ive been trying to consive for 7yrs i had my first babby with clomid ingections 8yrs ago. i got pg last year but sadly lost it at 11wks. ive took my clomid on days 2 throgh to 6. my last AF was the 12 may and i had a possitive ov on sat sun and mon just gone i didnt get to bd on mon as my dh had to go back to work. so im hoping we havnt missed the chance. i got pg on my first round of clomid both times. i have no idea when my AF is due but ive borght a clear blue pg test and that says to test 19 days after the last time we bd. with will be 14 0f june. but im driving my self mad. already i think i have symtoms and i know i havnt. ive got sore bbs my insdes feel full and streched some times it hurts to walk or sit. i have felt sick some times to. my pains feel like ov pains but im 3 2 4 days post ov so im putting it down to clomid side affects. i will keep you posted on how i am going if thats ok or have any of you got any advise plz. good luck to you all. a big fat ++++++++++ to you all


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Kelli Welcome to the clomid board .. why not join us on the Clomid chat thread .. you will get lots of support and advice and meet lots of people going through the same thing.

Sorry to hear about your miscarriage last year that must have been tough ..heres hoping you get a BFP (Big Fat Positive) very very soon 
Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Kelli, 
Yes like Cat said come join us on the clomid thread, its a great bunch of girls on there. It may help you to read the clomid 2ww diaries then you wont feel alone with your frustrations


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Kelli, I've added you to the 2ww list (pg 1) hun. Best of luck.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

thanks for your replys girls. practice makes perfect i wiil know what im doing on here soon enough.lol my pains aint that bad today. i should know the signs of clomid with me taking them twice before. but my imaganation runs away with its self. i need to do somthing to take my mind of the next 2ws. or i will go mad.lol


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

thanx rosie. fingers crossed for you all.+++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

i have put that my test date is the 14th but im not sure if its the 10th. i will check the 10th but hopfully i wont have to re-test on the 14th. sorry to mess you around. shall i leave it for the 14th on here and let you know the out come? think ive gone potty.lol


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Kelli, I'll leave it at 14th just to be on the safe side. Always best to leave testing as late as you possibly can as I tested 14 days past ovulation and got BFN and then tested the day after and got BFP, so I'd always say test later rather than sooner.

Good luck hun.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

your probably right about the pg test i will leave till the 14th. have a nice relaxing holl you lucky thing.


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks Kelli. Good luck for testing.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi all - where is everyone Never seen this thread so quiet!

Well, we have got our first appointment at Liverpool Women's Hosiptal on our long road to IVF!! We are in to see Mr Gazvani (the infertility,assisted repro and endo guy) on 31st July!!   

It seems so far away, but I guess it will come round quickly!


Hope everyone is ok and the 2WW is not driving you round the bend too much!

Karen x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

We've all gone crazy on our 2ww's and been locked up for our own safety


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi all
I am new to all this but on y second cycle of clomid, but getting rather lost on here!!


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Maj79
Hi it can be a bit daunting on here at first cant it, come and join us on the clomid thread (part 4) Theyre a lovely group of girls, he more the merrier,
www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=95981.600;topicseen


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Negative for me this month.

Nix.


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Aww Nick, is that a/f or a neg test? I'm sorry to hear that.....


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

AF hun - same as last month it arrived before test day.  Am obviously gutted, but feel much calmer than last months disappointment and just gonna focus on next cycle!

Nix.


----------



## tanya12 (May 30, 2006)

hiya girls sorry i hvnt been on for ages i just needed a break,im now on my 2ww or rather 3ww as my cycle goes up to 35days and im currently on day 20 of cycle and am getting the cramp like pains in my lower tumy but mostly in the arch of my back,is this normal?or is it a sign that it hasnt worked this month and im going to come onthe pains arent bad there just there sorry to be so bout me in this post


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Tanya do you do ov tests to show when you ovulate as could be ovulation pains ..as if you have a longer cycle you could ovulate later .. 

Hope you get a BFP this month hun 
Cat x


----------



## tanya12 (May 30, 2006)

my doc said that i should ovulate at day 16-18 so that was 2days ago


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

How did he come to that conclusion by scanning you ?


----------



## tanya12 (May 30, 2006)

yeah i had a scan on day 10 that showed folicle as being 10mm 12mm then a scan at day 14 and foly was 16mm n he said i should ovulate at day 16-18 from that


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I would get them to carry on scanning you ..or carry on having BMS later in the cycle as I wouldn't be surprised if you don't ovulate later like me .. it is quite common when you have a longer cycle I think.. 

Good luck anyway hun ..might be worth another go at BMS tonight       
Cat


----------



## tanya12 (May 30, 2006)

ok thanks i get to it 
good luck


----------



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

Any excuse for a bit of BMS is well worth it!!!    

Karen x


----------



## andi1975 (May 30, 2007)

Hi Rosie,

Assuming the best time to test is 14 days after ovulation then please can you put me down as testing on the 20th June? If not then when would you advise? No real advice from cons as under an endo cons (he put me on clomid and is dealing with it for me) not fertility cons. Hence I'm not getting scans etc so can only hope it was a good healthy ovulation with lots of follicles!

Had crampy pains yesterday but no signs of implantation bleed - still I'm feeling positive.

Hope all you ladies on the 2 ww are not going too mad and sending everyone lots of


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

hi andi i dont get monerted ether. if you know when you ovd then count 14 days and that will be when you test.
not all woman bleed andi the cramping can be a good sign tho.
how many days pov are you hun?
good luck and lots of           
i will keep all i have crossed for you.xxxxx


----------



## andi1975 (May 30, 2007)

Thanks Kellie,

I ovulated and thus had BMS last Wednesday (6th June) so am now on day 8! I know I need to keep calm but its driving me   wondering what might be going on inside  

Where you are with things hun?
XXX


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

i was ment to test today but got af on tuesday so im back on clomid cd 3. so fingers crossed for us.xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

why dont you join us on the clomid thred hun its a great bunch of girls.
you will get lots of help.xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls, hope you're all ok.

Andi, sorry I didn't reply sooner but just got back from hols. I've put you down for testing on 20th - good luck. 

If anyone else should be on the list and you're not please post on the new 2ww thread: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=98884.0

Rosie. xxx


----------

